# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Σχεση με μεγαλυτερη γυναικα.Εφικτο?

## nick190813

Γεια σας

Πριν 2 χρονια και κατι χωρισα ας πουμε απο την γυναικα της "ζωης μου".Απο οσες γυναικες ειχα γνωρισει,ερωτευτει η κανει σχεση...ηταν αυτη που ειχα ξεχωρισει οσο τιποτα αλλο στο μυαλο μου.Ειμασταν πολυ ερωτευμενοι,αγαπιομασταν ,αλλα απο δικο μου φταιξιμο χωρισαμε....Μετα τον χωρισμο γνωρισα παρα πολλες γυναικες αλλα περα απο ενθουσιασμο αρχικο δεν ενιωθα τιποτα αλλο...βγαιναμε ,σεξ και τελος μετα δεν το συνεχιζα...αλλα απρολαυτα μου αρεσε ολο το στορυ να γνωριζω συνεχεια καινουργιες κοπελες...ομως ολο αυτο το διαστημα ημουν ακομα στην πρωην μ ,αυτη σκεφτομουνα και σκεφτομαι ακομα...και σιγα σιγα αρχιζε να με προβληματιζει το γεγονος πως μετα απο τοσες γυναικες γτδεν νιωθω τιποτα για καμια? ......τι γινεται?δεν μπορω να ερωτευτω ξανα?

Ωσπου πριν μερικες εβδομαδες...σε ενα σημειο ας πουμε που παω...δουλευε εκει μια κοπελα...φαινοταν γυρω στα 30 ,πολυ ομορφη,ειχε ολα οσα θελω ,οταν σκεφτομαι την ιδανικη γυναικα....
Και αρχισαμε και μιλαγαμε...καθε φορα και απο λιγο...με ειχε πιασει ενας ενθουσιαμος......ωσπου μια μερα της προτεινα να βγουμε και δεχτηκε....βγηκαμε περασαμε πολυ ωραια...νομιζω οτι υπαρχει φοβερη χημεια αναμεσα μας.....αλλα τοτε δυστυχως εμαθα και την ηλικια της....με περναει 9 χρονια......πωπω επαθα σοκ...υπολογιζα γυρω στα 5 θα ειναι η διαφορα μαξιμουν.
Τελοςπαντων το θεμα ειναι οτι μιλαμε συνεχεια μεσω βαιμπερ τωρα...και εχει αρχισει και μου βγαζει πολυ γλυκα συναισθηματα αυτη η κοπελα.Νομιζω οτι την ερωτευομαι,μου αρεσει παρα πολυ...και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι και εγω της αρεσω...και το σαββατοκυριακο που θα βγουμε θα το προχωρησω και αλλο....
ΣΕ καμια περιπτωση δεν θελω να την χασω αυτην την κοπελα....
Αλλα απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι...εχουμε μελλον μαζι?δεδομενου οτι ειναι τοσο μεγαλη?αυτη στην ηλικια της δεν θα θελει παιδια?
Θα μου πειτε ακομα δεν την εχεις πηδη**ι και λες για μελλον?
Ναι γτ την ερωτευομαι και δεν θελω και να την πληγωσω η να την ταλαιπωρησω.....

ΤΕλος παντων το γενικο ερωτημα ειναι υπαρχει περιπτωση να πετυχει κατι τετοιο?δλδ μια σχεση οοπου ο αντρας ειναι μικροτερος κατα πολυ?η να το παρατησω και να μην ξανασχοληθω?

Να σημειωσω αν εχει καμια σημασια.....πως αυτη ειναι ανεξαρτητη,εχει την δουλεια της,ποιο σπιτογατα απο οτι καταλαβα..
ενω εγω ειμαι το ακρος αντιθετο..δεν εχω δουλεια, ειμαι φοιτητης ,ζω ανευθυνα,και μ αρεσει να γλενταω καθημερινα...

----------


## Mara.Z

Ισως μαζι σου να θελει να ζησει την ανεμελια και την ξεγνοιασια που δεν μπορει να βρει στους συνομηλικους της... Ισως να της αρεσει η αναλαφρη ζωη που κανεις, χωρις υποχρεωσεις και δεσμευσεις - μη νομιζεις οτι δεν σε εχει καταλαβει τι καπνο φουμαρεις, αν ηθελε κατι σοβαρο για σπιτι και παιδια δεν θα σε πλησιαζε καν. 
Εγω νομιζω οτι θελει απλα να ζησει τη φαση μαζι σου, και ό,τι προκύψει. και σε καθε περιπτωση, και το κοινωνικο κομματι, να βγαινετε δηλαδη κλπ. 
Οσο για τη διαφορα ηλικιας, οκ δεν βγαζει ματι. Αν σας βλεπαμε στο δρομο θα καταλαβαιναμε οτι εχετε 10 χρονια διαφορα? δεν το πιστευω. 

1)Στο γενικο σου ερωτημα, αποψη μου, οχι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να πετυχει γιατι εσυ ακομα εισαι αραχτος και λαιτ, δεν εχεις δουλεια, δεν ξερεις πως η δουλεια θα επιδρασει σε σενα και στον ψυχισμο σου, πως θα σε αλλαξει. Αυτη παλι εχει τις εμπειριες της σε αυτο τον τομεα αρα ας πουμε αν θελει, μπορει να σε χειριστει... αυτο προσεξε το! Το προβλημα νομιζω εδω δεν ειναι τοσο η ηλικια οσο οι διαφορετικες κοσμοθεωριες... τωρα αν κανεις τοση υπομονη και εισαι προθυμος να το δουλεψεις για να μεινεις μαζι της, και αυτη διατεθειμενη να κανει υπομονη, οκ παω πασο. 
2) εσυ καλα-καλα δεν εχεις ξεπερασει τον ερωτα της ζωης σου! επειδη ενθουσιαστηκες με την κοπελα αυτη, δεν σημαινει οτι ξεγραφεις την πρωην...

----------


## Mara.Z

Εγω παντως Nick δεν θα πλησιαζα καποιον ουτε 10 χρονια μεγαλυτερο ουτε μικροτερο. Τους θεωρω τοσο κακους εξισου. Τους μεγαλυτερους γιατι ψαχνουν αποκουμπι να ζησουν τη ζωη που δεν εζησαν και να αρπαξουν ό,τι δεν προλαβαν και τους δε μικροτερους γιατι κυνηγανε την ευκολη ζωη, το ευκολο χρημα και νομιζουν οτι διπλα σε μια μεγαλυτερη θα τους σερβιριστουν ολα αυτα ακοπα και ανεξοδα. Και οι 2 ομως πατανε πανω στην αναγκη που εχει μια γυναικα στα 30 της να κανει παιδι γιατι πιεζεται και απο τους γιατρους της και απο την κοινωνια, οταν μιλαμε για γαμο και παιδια. 
Για σχεση δεν εκφραζω αποψη, ειναι αλλου παπα ευαγγελιο. 
Και φυσικα παντα υπαρχουν εξαιρεσεις στα παραπανω. Ζευγαρια με μεγαλη διαφορα ηλικιας που ευτυχησαν αλλα δεν ειναι ο μεσος ορος, δεν ειναι αυτο που βλεπουμε συχνα. 
Εγω ας πουμε απο τις φιλες μου δεν ειδα ΚΑΜΙΑ να ειναι με καποιον μεγαλυτερο ή μικρότερο, η διαφορα που παιζει ειναι τα 2 χρονια... Ακομη και οι φιλοι μου ειναι με κοπελες συνομηλικες τους. Εχω ξαδερφο που στα 45 του παντρευτηκε μια κοπελα στην ηλικια του ενω μπορουσε να κυνηγαει 35αρες γιατι και πετυχημενος ειναι στη δουλεια του και τον κυκλο του εχει. Επισης ενας γνωστος μου παντρευτηκε μια κοπελα συνομηλικη του και προσπαθουσαν γυρω στα 10 χρονια να κανουν παιδι, τελικα δεν τα καταφεραν, αυτη κατεληξε σε ψυχιατρο, ψυχοθεραπειες κλπ. Και αυτος την υποστηριξε παρα πολυ!!! ενω αλλος θα μπορουσε να πει, δεν κανεις παιδι? θα βρω αλλη...σημειωτεον, προσπαθησαν να υιοθετησουν και δεν τα καταφεραν. 

Συνηθως στη διαφορα ηλικιας κατι παιζει, προβληματικο θελω να πω, οχι παντα σιγουρα, γενικα μιλαω.

----------


## nick190813

> Ισως μαζι σου να θελει να ζησει την ανεμελια και την ξεγνοιασια που δεν μπορει να βρει στους συνομηλικους της... Ισως να της αρεσει η αναλαφρη ζωη που κανεις, χωρις υποχρεωσεις και δεσμευσεις - μη νομιζεις οτι δεν σε εχει καταλαβει τι καπνο φουμαρεις, αν ηθελε κατι σοβαρο για σπιτι και παιδια δεν θα σε πλησιαζε καν. 
> Εγω νομιζω οτι θελει απλα να ζησει τη φαση μαζι σου, και ό,τι προκύψει. και σε καθε περιπτωση, και το κοινωνικο κομματι, να βγαινετε δηλαδη κλπ. 
> Οσο για τη διαφορα ηλικιας, οκ δεν βγαζει ματι. Αν σας βλεπαμε στο δρομο θα καταλαβαιναμε οτι εχετε 10 χρονια διαφορα? δεν το πιστευω. 
> 
> 1)Στο γενικο σου ερωτημα, αποψη μου, οχι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να πετυχει γιατι εσυ ακομα εισαι αραχτος και λαιτ, δεν εχεις δουλεια, δεν ξερεις πως η δουλεια θα επιδρασει σε σενα και στον ψυχισμο σου, πως θα σε αλλαξει. Αυτη παλι εχει τις εμπειριες της σε αυτο τον τομεα αρα ας πουμε αν θελει, μπορει να σε χειριστει... αυτο προσεξε το! Το προβλημα νομιζω εδω δεν ειναι τοσο η ηλικια οσο οι διαφορετικες κοσμοθεωριες... τωρα αν κανεις τοση υπομονη και εισαι προθυμος να το δουλεψεις για να μεινεις μαζι της, και αυτη διατεθειμενη να κανει υπομονη, οκ παω πασο. 
> 2) εσυ καλα-καλα δεν εχεις ξεπερασει τον ερωτα της ζωης σου! επειδη ενθουσιαστηκες με την κοπελα αυτη, δεν σημαινει οτι ξεγραφεις την πρωην...


Κοιτα ακομα δεν της εχω πει πολλα για μενα,αλλα νομιζω οτι θα εχει καταλαβει οντως οτι ειμαι σ αλλη φαση...
Αλλα τι σημασια εχει?εχουμε απιστευτη χημεια σαν χαρακτηρες...
δεν ξερω τι θελει να ζησει....αλλα πιστευω οτι της αρεσω και εγω πολυ...Δλδ πιστευεις οτι μονο αυτο θελει?την ανεμελια?και αυτο βλέπει σ μενα?δεν της αρεσω δλδ σαν αντρας?
τωρα αν μας δει καποιος στο δρομο δεν ξερω μαλλον θα νομιζει οτι εχοθμε μικροτερη διαφορα ηλικιας....

καλα για να ψαξω για δουλεια θα περασουν μερικα χρονια ακομα :p ...η μονη δουλεια π σκεφτομαι να κανω ειναι να παω σ κανα χλιδατο κλαμπ μπαρμαν αμα βρω για 2-3 μερες την εβδομαδα....αλλιως αμα δεν μ κατσε κατι τετοιο εχω ακομα καιρο χαχα...
σιγουρα εχουμε διαφορετικες κοσμοθεωριες....και αυτο μελλοντικα ισως να ειναι προβλημα...αλλα σαν χαρακτηρες δεν ξερω νομιζω οτι κολαμε πολυ..

επισης εκτος απο αυτα..και ενα αλλο προβλημα ειναι πως θα κολησω εγω στο περιβαλλον της και αυτη στο δικο μ?
Δεν ξερω και εγω εχω πολλες ενστασεις και πολλα εμποδια βρισκω οσο σκεφτομαι...αλλα θελω να το προχωρησω αυτο....μου αρεσει πολυ...

Υ.γ Δυστυχως Μαρα οτι και να κανω την πρωην δεν νομιζω οτι θα την ξεπερασω ποτε....απλα θα την θυμαμαι σα το ποιο γλυκο κομματι της ζωης μ....

----------


## Mara.Z

> Κοιτα ακομα δεν της εχω πει πολλα για μενα,αλλα νομιζω οτι θα εχει καταλαβει οντως οτι ειμαι σ αλλη φαση...
> Αλλα τι σημασια εχει?εχουμε απιστευτη χημεια σαν χαρακτηρες...
> δεν ξερω τι θελει να ζησει....αλλα πιστευω οτι της αρεσω και εγω πολυ...Δλδ πιστευεις οτι μονο αυτο θελει?την ανεμελια?και αυτο βλέπει σ μενα?δεν της αρεσω δλδ σαν αντρας?
> τωρα αν μας δει καποιος στο δρομο δεν ξερω μαλλον θα νομιζει οτι εχοθμε μικροτερη διαφορα ηλικιας....
> 
> καλα για να ψαξω για δουλεια θα περασουν μερικα χρονια ακομα :p ...η μονη δουλεια π σκεφτομαι να κανω ειναι να παω σ κανα χλιδατο κλαμπ μπαρμαν αμα βρω για 2-3 μερες την εβδομαδα....αλλιως αμα δεν μ κατσε κατι τετοιο εχω ακομα καιρο χαχα...
> σιγουρα εχουμε διαφορετικες κοσμοθεωριες....και αυτο μελλοντικα ισως να ειναι προβλημα...αλλα σαν χαρακτηρες δεν ξερω νομιζω οτι κολαμε πολυ..
> 
> επισης εκτος απο αυτα..και ενα αλλο προβλημα ειναι πως θα κολησω εγω στο περιβαλλον της και αυτη στο δικο μ?
> ...


χαχα και μονο απο τη δουλεια που αναφερεις, εννοειται για την ανεμελια!!! το αν της αρεσεις σαν αντρας δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω... μπορει απλα να θελει να ξεπερασει τον πρωην της και να ξεχαστει, μπορει απλα να θελει να περναει καλά, μπορει να ειδε σε σενα ενα παιδι που βγαινει πολυ και σου λεει ουπς εδω να ζησω τη ζωη μου, και αλλα απειρα σεναρια...

Αυτο που λες οτι σαν χαρακτηρες κολλατε αλλα οι κοσμοθεωριες ειναι διαφορετικες και το περιβαλλον διαφορετικο, ειναι καπως... για ξανασκεψου το. Αλλο το να περνατε καλα και να εχετε καλη επικοινωνια, που αυτο νομιζω συμβαινει στην περιπτωση σου και αλλο να δενετε σαν χαρακτηρες...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Υ.γ Δυστυχως Μαρα οτι και να κανω την πρωην δεν νομιζω οτι θα την ξεπερασω ποτε....απλα θα την θυμαμαι σα το ποιο γλυκο κομματι της ζωης μ....


Ριξε τον εγωισμο σου και παρτην ενα τηλεφωνακι, pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!! :)

----------


## nick190813

> χαχα και μονο απο τη δουλεια που αναφερεις, εννοειται για την ανεμελια!!! το αν της αρεσεις σαν αντρας δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω... μπορει απλα να θελει να ξεπερασει τον πρωην της και να ξεχαστει, μπορει απλα να θελει να περναει καλά, μπορει να ειδε σε σενα ενα παιδι που βγαινει πολυ και σου λεει ουπς εδω να ζησω τη ζωη μου, και αλλα απειρα σεναρια...
> 
> Αυτο που λες οτι σαν χαρακτηρες κολλατε αλλα οι κοσμοθεωριες ειναι διαφορετικες και το περιβαλλον διαφορετικο, ειναι καπως... για ξανασκεψου το. Αλλο το να περνατε καλα και να εχετε καλη επικοινωνια, που αυτο νομιζω συμβαινει στην περιπτωση σου και αλλο να δενετε σαν χαρακτηρες...


δεδομενου οτι ειμαι ωραιος και γοητευω σχετικα ευκολα τις γυναικες πιστευω θα τις αρεσω......αλλα ισως να θελει να ζησει και την ανεμελια π λες δεν ξερω....εγω απο αυτα π καταλαβα ειναι οτι της αρεσω ...
κοιτα δεν νομιζω να ηξερε οτι βγαινω πολυ... αφου για καιρο απλα μιλαγαμε ετσι ,λεγαμε ακυρα και οχι πολυ ωρα...δεν της ειχα πει τι κανω στην ζωη μ η οχι...και μολις της προτεινα δεχτηκε...οπου τοτε εγινε ποιο προσωπικη η συζητηση...αλλα και τοτε δεν της ειπα αυτα π κανω γτ πιστευα οτι θα ξενερωσει......μες της ακρες ειπα βγαινω κ.λ.π...δεν της ειπα π.χ οτι βγαινω συνεχεια ,γινομαι τυφλα καθημερινα κ.α...
Δεν ξερω πως να στο εξηγησω,μπορει να ειμαστε σε αλλη φαση ο καθενας στην ζωη του...αλλα εχουμε πολυ χημεια πως να το πω...


το σαββατο ας πουμε π θα βγουμε....θα την παω για δειπνο σε ενα καλο εστιατοριο και μετα σινεμα....ε εκει θα της δωσω και το πρωτο φιλακι....για να δω κιολας αν οντως με γουσταρει

----------


## imagine

Προχώρα το, γιατί όχι? 

Εκτός αν ανησυχείς μην κολλήσεις ΕΣΥ άσχημα κι αυτή σε βαρεθεί λόγω διαφοράς ηλικίας. Όσο να 'ναι σκέψου ότι μπορεί να μην την καλύπτεις λόγω νεανικής ανωριμότητας (είσαι πολύ μικρούλης).

----------


## nick190813

> Ριξε τον εγωισμο σου και παρτην ενα τηλεφωνακι, pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!! :)


Δυστυχως Μαρα δεν μπορω...ειμαι πολυ εγωιστης....αλλα μπορει πλεον να εχει ξαναερωτευτει αυτη...να μην ο ερωτας της ζωης της οπως ελεγε...αυτο ειδικα δεν θα ηθελα να το ακουσω....
Θα σ φανει περιεργο αυτο που θα σ πω αλλα σκεφτομαι να την βρω σε μερικα χρονια :p

----------


## nick190813

> Προχώρα το, γιατί όχι? 
> 
> Εκτός αν ανησυχείς μην κολλήσεις ΕΣΥ άσχημα κι αυτή σε βαρεθεί λόγω διαφοράς ηλικίας. Όσο να 'ναι σκέψου ότι μπορεί να μην την καλύπτεις λόγω νεανικής ανωριμότητας (είσαι πολύ μικρούλης).


κοιτα ξερεις τη φοβαμαι...οτι θα την ερωτευτω...ειμαι σιγουρος δλδ....το νερο μπαινει στο αυλακι ,το νιωθω....οσο μιλαμε τοσο ποιο πολυ μ αρεσει...σκεψου οτι βαριεμαι να βγω...απλα περιμενω πως και πως να ερθει σαββατο να την δω......
Αλλα οσο και να την ερωτευτω...δεν ειμαι χαζος να βλεπω κοινο μελλον....αυτη σ λιγο θα γεμισει ρυτιδες...πως θα μπορω να συνεχισω?
και αυτο ισως ,οτι αυτη δεν το βλεπει σοβαρα...μπορει να ειμαι ενα παιχνιδι....αλλα φαινεται τοσο γλυκια και καλη....δεν ξερω αν τις αρεσουν τα παιχνιδια...
καλα ουτε εγω φανταζομαι γαμους και τετοια ..αλλα σχεση ναι...και μετα οπου βγαλει...


και η πλακα θα ειναι οταν βγουμε αυτη να μ γειωση χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα...

ναι θα το προχωρησω και οπου βγαλει.......

απλα ηθελα να δω αν μπορουν να συνυπαρξουν ατομα με τετοια διαφορα....γτ οταν ενας αντρας τα εχει με μια κοπελα μικροτερη οσο ναναι ειναι ποιο φυσιολογικο... αλλα το αντιθετο ειναι ποιο σπανιο

----------


## elis

Μεγάλε εσύ πρέπει να έχεις λεφτά αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται

----------


## Mara.Z

> κοιτα ξερεις τη φοβαμαι...οτι θα την ερωτευτω...ειμαι σιγουρος δλδ....το νερο μπαινει στο αυλακι ,το νιωθω....οσο μιλαμε τοσο ποιο πολυ μ αρεσει...σκεψου οτι βαριεμαι να βγω...απλα περιμενω πως και πως να ερθει σαββατο να την δω......
> Αλλα οσο και να την ερωτευτω...δεν ειμαι χαζος να βλεπω κοινο μελλον....αυτη σ λιγο θα γεμισει ρυτιδες...πως θα μπορω να συνεχισω?
> και αυτο ισως ,οτι αυτη δεν το βλεπει σοβαρα...μπορει να ειμαι ενα παιχνιδι....αλλα φαινεται τοσο γλυκια και καλη....δεν ξερω αν τις αρεσουν τα παιχνιδια...
> καλα ουτε εγω φανταζομαι γαμους και τετοια ..αλλα σχεση ναι...και μετα οπου βγαλει...
> 
> 
> και η πλακα θα ειναι οταν βγουμε αυτη να μ γειωση χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα...
> 
> ναι θα το προχωρησω και οπου βγαλει.......
> ...


βρεεε καταλαβαινεις τι ανοησιες λες?? εσυ στα 45 θα εισαι ασπρομαλλης και οι 45αρες σημερα κυκλοφορουν βαμμενες και φαινονται μικροτερες. Σε ποιο πλανητη ζειτε?? εκτος κι αν βαφεις τα μαλλια σου...Κι αυτη στα 55 της θα ψαχνει νεο γκομενο γιατι εσυ ασπρομαλλης στα 45, και ξεπατωμενος απο τη δουλεια, δεν θα την ικανοποιεις... hellooooooooo!!

αφου δεν εχεις ξεκολλησει με την πρωην ενθουσιασμος ειναι τωρα αυτος, το ειπαμε. 

στη διαφορα στο λεω και πιο πανω, οχι αλλα μπορει και ναι με καποιες προϋποθεσεις. Αλλα γενικα στο μεσο ορο οι μεγαλες διαφορες ηλικιας κατι δειχνουν...Και αυτο φαινεται μονο στην πορεια του χρονου.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Μεγάλε εσύ πρέπει να έχεις λεφτά αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται


χαχα για αυτο αγαπω τους ψυχωσικους!!
Εlis μην παιρνεις κυριολεκτικα ό,τι ακους...

----------


## imagine

Βρε καλό μου, ακόμα δε βγήκατε και σκέφτεσαι γάμους κ μέλλον? Ηρέμησε!!

Αν σε θέλει ζήσ' το και όσο πάει.

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής πάντως, πιο πιθανό το βλέπω να σε βαρεθεί σύντομα γιατί είσαι πολύ μικρός -ακόμα σπουδάζεις μωρέ, απ τ αυγό σου δε βγήκες, πώς να ικανοποιήσεις μια γυναίκα στα 30-35 της και πολύ ωραία όπως γράφεις?- παρά να την παρατησεις εσύ επειδή θα γεμίζει ρυτίδες (μα τι νομίζεις? σε κανα χρόνο θα μεταμορφωθεί??? :D )

Απ΄την άλλη βέβαια, σχέσεις που αρχίζουν με τις καλύτερες προϋποθέσεις και μικρή διαφορά ηλικίας καταλήγουν σκ2τ@.

Επομένως... ντου ιτ. Το πολύ-πολύ να μη γίνει τπτ, ή να γίνει και να χαλάσει μετά... σιγά. Όπως το 90% των σχέσεων!!

----------


## nick190813

> βρεεε καταλαβαινεις τι ανοησιες λες?? εσυ στα 45 θα εισαι ασπρομαλλης και οι 45αρες σημερα κυκλοφορουν βαμμενες και φαινονται μικροτερες. Σε ποιο πλανητη ζειτε?? εκτος κι αν βαφεις τα μαλλια σου...Κι αυτη στα 55 της θα ψαχνει νεο γκομενο γιατι εσυ ασπρομαλλης στα 45, και ξεπατωμενος απο τη δουλεια, δεν θα την ικανοποιεις... hellooooooooo!!
> 
> αφου δεν εχεις ξεκολλησει με την πρωην ενθουσιασμος ειναι τωρα αυτος, το ειπαμε. 
> 
> στη διαφορα στο λεω και πιο πανω, οχι αλλα μπορει και ναι με καποιες προϋποθεσεις. Αλλα γενικα στο μεσο ορο οι μεγαλες διαφορες ηλικιας κατι δειχνουν...Και αυτο φαινεται μονο στην πορεια του χρονου.


ναι βαμμενες κυκολφορουν μονο γτ αβαφτες χααχαχ...
θα σ πω μια ιστορια.....ειχα γνωρισει μια κοπελα την βλεπω πανεμορφη..βγαινουμε ξαναβγενουμε και μετα απο μερικα ραντεβου κανει το λαθος και ερχεται αβαφτη...την βλεπω απο μακρυα ερχεται και μολις πλήσιαζεο εμφανιζεται ενα τερας ,ωχ αμαν λεω .....ε τελος μετα...

και κατι παραπανω απο ενθουσιαμος...πιστευω..ας αγαπαω την πρωην ακομα...δεν εχει σημασια...την πρωην παντα θα την αγαπαω....

----------


## Mara.Z

> ναι βαμμενες κυκολφορουν μονο γτ αβαφτες χααχαχ...


που να δεις και τα μοντελα της Victoria Secret αβαφα και αρετουσαριστα... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> που να δεις και τα μοντελα της Victoria Secret αβαφα και αρετουσαριστα... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


Εμετός???:Ρ

----------


## Mara.Z

> Εμετός???:Ρ


αυτο το ειπα σαν σχολιο στο Νικ που ειπε την ιστορια με την κοπελα ...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> αυτο το ειπα σαν σχολιο στο Νικ που ειπε την ιστορια με την κοπελα ...


Ok my dear lady!

----------


## nick190813

> Βρε καλό μου, ακόμα δε βγήκατε και σκέφτεσαι γάμους κ μέλλον? Ηρέμησε!!
> 
> Αν σε θέλει ζήσ' το και όσο πάει.
> 
> Για να είμαι ειλικρινής πάντως, πιο πιθανό το βλέπω να σε βαρεθεί σύντομα γιατί είσαι πολύ μικρός -ακόμα σπουδάζεις μωρέ, απ τ αυγό σου δε βγήκες, πώς να ικανοποιήσεις μια γυναίκα στα 30-35 της και πολύ ωραία όπως γράφεις?- παρά να την παρατησεις εσύ επειδή θα γεμίζει ρυτίδες (μα τι νομίζεις? σε κανα χρόνο θα μεταμορφωθεί??? :D )
> 
> Απ΄την άλλη βέβαια, σχέσεις που αρχίζουν με τις καλύτερες προϋποθέσεις και μικρή διαφορά ηλικίας καταλήγουν σκ2τ@.
> 
> Επομένως... ντου ιτ. Το πολύ-πολύ να μη γίνει τπτ, ή να γίνει και να χαλάσει μετά... σιγά. Όπως το 90% των σχέσεων!!


θα το κανω...ναι εκτος απο οτι θελω παρα πολυ να την δω.....
θελω να κανω σεξ και με μια μιλφ ,δεν ξερω αν θα μ ξαναδωθει η ευκαιρια:p ...

εκτος απο αυτο δεν μπορειται να μ καταλαβατε γτ νιωθω πολυ ενθουσιασμο γι αυτην την κοπελα....δεν ξερω γτ και πως συμαβινει αυτο.
οχι δεν σκεφτομαι γαμους χαχαχα....απλα μ αρεσει πολυ και το θεωρησα οτι της αρεσω και εγω..οποτε μετα απο καποια φαση θα ερθει και σχεση και ερωτησα εκτος απο τα στερεοτυπα αν γινεται συνυπαρξει δυο τετοιων ατομων

----------


## nick190813

> που να δεις και τα μοντελα της Victoria Secret αβαφα και αρετουσαριστα... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


χαχαχαχα τα μοντελα της βικτωρια σεκρετ μαρα τα εχουμε πει ειναι μονο για φιλακια και αγκαλιτσες.....και πιστευω οτι οσο αβαφτες και να ειναι θα ειναι πανεμορφες...αλλα δυστυχως ο θεος δεν με εκανε εκατομυριουχο η αθλητη:p

----------


## Mara.Z

> θα το κανω...ναι εκτος απο οτι θελω παρα πολυ να την δω.....
> θελω να κανω σεξ και με μια μιλφ ,δεν ξερω αν θα μ ξαναδωθει η ευκαιρια:p ...


Μιλφ απο τα 30κατι της??? ελεοςςςςςςςςς ... καταγγελλω ρατσισμο...

εγω ηξερα οτι μιλφ λεμε τις 55 και ανω....

----------


## nick190813

> Μιλφ απο τα 30κατι της??? ελεοςςςςςςςςς ... καταγγελλω ρατσισμο...
> 
> εγω ηξερα οτι μιλφ λεμε τις 55 και ανω....


χαχαχαχα
λοιπον μιλφ ειναι 30 και κατι ...μιλφ σημαινει μια πολυ ομορφη γυναικα 30 και πανω..στα αγγλικα σημαινει Mom i would to F**k
στα 55 εχει γινει mature και παει για gilf...

----------


## cdeleted29517

Όχι ρε νικ δηλαδη θα καταπατήσεις τα πιστεύω σου περί διαφορά ηλικίας για μια γυναίκα? :p




> Μιλφ απο τα 30κατι της??? ελεοςςςςςςςςς ... καταγγελλω ρατσισμο...
> 
> εγω ηξερα οτι μιλφ λεμε τις 55 και ανω....


Kάτσε να φτάσει τα 50 και θα αναθεωρήσει για τις 30άρες......

----------


## Mara.Z

> χαχαχαχα
> λοιπον μιλφ ειναι 30 και κατι ...μιλφ σημαινει μια πολυ ομορφη γυναικα 30 και πανω..στα αγγλικα σημαινει Mom i would to F**k
> στα 55 εχει γινει mature και παει για gilf...


δηλαδη για να μορφωθουμε κιολας, οι αντιστοιχοι οροι για τους αντρες ποιοι ειναι??

----------


## nick190813

> Όχι ρε νικ δηλαδη θα καταπατήσεις τα πιστεύω σου περί διαφορά ηλικίας για μια γυναίκα? :p
> 
> 
> 
> Kάτσε να φτάσει τα 50 και θα αναθεωρήσει για τις 30άρες......


η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω πισετυω περι διαφορας ηλικιας.......
αλλα τα εκφραζω στο σαιτ για κατι κοριτσακια π πανε και τα πη***ε οι βρωμογεροι...και μ νευριαζουν αυτα να βλεπω τετιους καραγκιοζηδες να την πεφτουν στις μικρουλες επειδη δεν μπορουν να ριξουν γυναικα στην ηλικια τους....Δεν μιλαω για γερους π θελουν πιπινια...μιλαω για 30κατι π τα εχουν με κατι 20χρονες...

ωστοσο εαν δεν μ προβληματιζε η ηλικια δεν θα ανοιγα θεμα

----------


## nick190813

> δηλαδη για να μορφωθουμε κιολας, οι αντιστοιχοι οροι για τους αντρες ποιοι ειναι??


Μαρα δεν εχω ιδεα...

Θες να σ πω σε ποια κατηγορια εισαι εσυ?:p
ολοι οι φιλοι μ και εγω γουσταρουμε τις μιλφ....τις 30κατι γυναικες π ειναι ομορφες και προσεχουν τον εαυτο τους....νομιζω οτι ολοι εχουν φαντασιωσει μ τις μιλφ...
οποτε κοριτσια οσες ειστε μιλφ εκμεταλευτητετο

----------


## elisabet

Προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω τίποτα παράξενο στην διαφορά ηλικίας που λες. Όλοι οι φίλοι/ γνωστοί μου σχεδόν έχουν ζήσει ανάλογη εμπειρία όταν ήταν στην ηλικία σου. Βεβαία δεν ξέρω κανέναν που να κράτησε τελικά αυτή η σχέση, αλλά δε νομίζω οτι αυτό οφείλεται τόσο στην διαφορά ηλικίας όσο στην δική σου ( και την δική τους τότε) μικρή ηλικία έτσι κι αλλιώς.

Πάντως όλοι τους το χαρήκαν, οπότε προτείνω να το ζήσεις :) 
Μόνο ένας κόλλησε άσχημα για χρόνια αλλά γι αυτόν ήταν η πρώτη του σχέση.

----------


## bellezza

> Δυστυχως Μαρα δεν μπορω...ειμαι πολυ εγωιστης....αλλα μπορει πλεον να εχει ξαναερωτευτει αυτη...να μην ο ερωτας της ζωης της οπως ελεγε...αυτο ειδικα δεν θα ηθελα να το ακουσω....
> Θα σ φανει περιεργο αυτο που θα σ πω αλλα σκεφτομαι να την βρω σε μερικα χρονια :p


Σε μερικά χρόνια μπορεί να είναι ερωτευμένη με άλλον και παντρεμενη με παιδιά. 
Αν την αγαπάς κανε κινηση τώρα. Που και πάλι ισως βρεθείς προ εκπληξεως.
Όσο για το κυρίως θέμα.
Δοκίμασε αλλά κρατά μικρό καλάθι.
Θα την πατήσεις, αν δεν την έχεις πατήσει ήδη και θα ανοίγεις θέματα "Η μιλφ που με παράτησε και όμως την αγαπω"
Καλή τύχη!

----------


## Mara.Z

> η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω πισετυω περι διαφορας ηλικιας.......
> αλλα τα εκφραζω στο σαιτ για κατι κοριτσακια π πανε και τα πη***ε οι βρωμογεροι...και μ νευριαζουν αυτα να βλεπω τετιους καραγκιοζηδες να την πεφτουν στις μικρουλες επειδη δεν μπορουν να ριξουν γυναικα στην ηλικια τους....Δεν μιλαω για γερους π θελουν πιπινια...μιλαω για 30κατι π τα εχουν με κατι 20χρονες...
> 
> ωστοσο εαν δεν μ προβληματιζε η ηλικια δεν θα ανοιγα θεμα



θα σου πω το εξης...
ξερω μία η οποια ηταν αλανι τελειως οσο ηταν φοιτητρια... 
οταν πηρε πτυχιο, γνωρισε εναν 10 χρονια μεγαλυτερο και αριστα διχτυωμενο, την συστησε σε αλλους κυκλους απο τους οποιους βρηκε και καλη δουλεια, ναι μεν προσωρινη αλλα τωρα καμαρωνει και στο βιογραφικο της οτι τοτε δουλεψε εκει, εκανε και μεταπτυχιακο, και το κορυφαιο? τη βοηθησε να παρει και θεμα για το διδακτορικο της! Διοριζεται λοιπον αυτη στο δημοσιο σε μια απλη θεση, και απο τη θεση αυτη την παιρνουν και τη βαζουν κατι σαν γραμματεα μεγαλοδιευθυντη στην υπηρεσια της. 
Χωριζουν μετα κλπ. Και ενω οι αλλες συναδελφοι της κανουν μια απλη ζωη, αυτη τωρα με τα συνεδρια της, τα ταξιδια της το παιζει και επιστημονας... μεχρι και μεταπτυχιακο τής χρηματοδοτησαν...

Και φρικαρω οταν βλεπω το βιογραφικο της και τα περισσοτερα που εχει κανει τα ξεκινησε με τη βοηθεια του πρωην γκομενου. Οκ τα καταφερε και τα τελειωσε, δεν λεω... αλλα ρε παιδια, πρωτοβουλιες μονη της δεν ειχε?
και απο την αλλη, επειδη και αυτη ανηκε σε οικογενεια με αριστη διχτυωση σε εναν τομεα, λεμε με τις φιλες μου οτι και ο 10 χρονια μεγαλυτερος γκομενος ωφεληθηκε και αυτος απο τις γνωριμιες και τους κυκλους της. Γιατι το επαιζε τοτε expert σε εναν τομεα που δεν ειχε καν εξειδικευθει...

τι θελω να πω? οτι σε τετοιες διαφορες ηλικιας το συμφερον παιζει το μεγιστο ρολο. Κι οταν λεω συμφερον δεν εννοω μονο το να τρωει ο ενας τα λεφτα του αλλου, δεν ειναι μονο αυτο. Συμφερον ειναι να εχεις γκομενο που με τις γνωριμιες του κανεις ολα τα παραπανω, συμφερον ειναι οταν η γκομενα σου προσφερει πελατολογιο με τις γνωριμιες του μπαμπα της. 
Το συμπερασμα παντως ειναι οτι αυτα ειναι ψευτικα, και καποια στιγμη, αργα ή γρηγορα, διαλυονται!!

----------


## nick190813

> Προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω τίποτα παράξενο στην διαφορά ηλικίας που λες. Όλοι οι φίλοι/ γνωστοί μου σχεδόν έχουν ζήσει ανάλογη εμπειρία όταν ήταν στην ηλικία σου. Βεβαία δεν ξέρω κανέναν που να κράτησε τελικά αυτή η σχέση, αλλά δε νομίζω οτι αυτό οφείλεται τόσο στην διαφορά ηλικίας όσο στην δική σου ( και την δική τους τότε) μικρή ηλικία έτσι κι αλλιώς.
> 
> Πάντως όλοι τους το χαρήκαν, οπότε προτείνω να το ζήσεις :) 
> Μόνο ένας κόλλησε άσχημα για χρόνια αλλά γι αυτόν ήταν η πρώτη του σχέση.


αμα ηταν μονο μια κοπελα μεγαλυτερη μ δεν θα μ ενοιαζε...θα εκανα το σεξ μ οσο ηθελα και θα εφευγα μετα...απλα με την συγκεκριμενη αρχιζουν καποια συναισθηματα και φυτρωνουν :p
αλλα ναι αφου κανονισαμε για το σαββατο να βγουμε...θα το προχωρησω....και ας με κραζει και ο κοσμος...για την διαφορα..

----------


## nick190813

> Σε μερικά χρόνια μπορεί να είναι ερωτευμένη με άλλον και παντρεμενη με παιδιά. 
> Αν την αγαπάς κανε κινηση τώρα. Που και πάλι ισως βρεθείς προ εκπληξεως.
> Όσο για το κυρίως θέμα.
> Δοκίμασε αλλά κρατά μικρό καλάθι.
> Θα την πατήσεις, αν δεν την έχεις πατήσει ήδη και θα ανοίγεις θέματα "Η μιλφ που με παράτησε και όμως την αγαπω"
> Καλή τύχη!


πιστευω οτι αυτη η κοπελα οσα χρονια και αν περασουν θα μ σκεφτεται...και εγω θα την σκεφτομαι...
προς το παρων δεν μπορω να την παρω τηλ...δεν ξερω γτ μην μ ρωτησεις.......ειπα ποιο πανω αρχικα φοβαμαι μην μ πει τιποτα τετοιο...
και επισης την αγαπαω ,αλλα αυτη πες οτι τα ξαναβρισκαμε θα θελει συγκατοικησησς και τετοια....δεν τα μπορω αυτα...θελω την ελευθερια μ....
αλλα στο μελλον οτι και να γινει σιγουρα θα προσπαθησω να την βρω..
Δεν την παταω εγω μην ανησυχεις.απο εμενα την πατανε οι γυναικες :p

----------


## Mara.Z

> μιλαω για 30κατι π τα εχουν με κατι 20χρονες...


ανωριμοτητα ειναι... δεν ειναι οτι δεν μπορουν να ριξουν της ηλικιας τους...
και ισως υπολανθανουσα χειριστικη διαθεση. 

αλλα θελουν την 20αρα για να το παιξουν καποιοι, να ζησουν την ξεγνοιασια που δεν εζησαν, να εχουν το πανω χερι στη σχεση και να το παιζουν εμπειροι και γνωστες, να κανουν λαθη χωρις να φοβουνται οτι η συνομηλικη θα τους την πει κλπ. Μπορει να εχουν λεφτα οποτε η 20αρα θα κανει μια ζωη που μονη της δεν μπορει να την κανει ή με εναν συνομηλικο της. 
Το πιστευω, σε σχεσεις με διαφορα ηλικιας παντα το συμφερον παιζει ρολο. 
δεν συμβαινει παντα, το ξαναλεω, υπαρχουν και ζευγαρια με μεγαλες διαφορες που ειναι απολυτα νορμαλ και αξια. 
Μιλαμε για το μεσο ορο, οπως βλεπουμε τα πραγματα στην κοινωνια...

θα μου πειτε και στους συνομηλικους το συμφερον δεν παιζει ρολο? στα παντα παιζει, αλλα νομιζω στους συνομηλικους υπαρχει μια αλληλεπικαλυψη, μια αλληλεπιδραση που δεν υπαρχει στις σχεσεις με μεγαλη διαφορα ηλικιας...

----------


## nick190813

> θα σου πω το εξης...
> ξερω μία η οποια ηταν αλανι τελειως οσο ηταν φοιτητρια... 
> οταν πηρε πτυχιο, γνωρισε εναν 10 χρονια μεγαλυτερο και αριστα διχτυωμενο, την συστησε σε αλλους κυκλους απο τους οποιους βρηκε και καλη δουλεια, ναι μεν προσωρινη αλλα τωρα καμαρωνει και στο βιογραφικο της οτι τοτε δουλεψε εκει, εκανε και μεταπτυχιακο, και το κορυφαιο? τη βοηθησε να παρει και θεμα για το διδακτορικο της! Διοριζεται λοιπον αυτη στο δημοσιο σε μια απλη θεση, και απο τη θεση αυτη την παιρνουν και τη βαζουν κατι σαν γραμματεα μεγαλοδιευθυντη στην υπηρεσια της. 
> Χωριζουν μετα κλπ. Και ενω οι αλλες συναδελφοι της κανουν μια απλη ζωη, αυτη τωρα με τα συνεδρια της, τα ταξιδια της το παιζει και επιστημονας... μεχρι και μεταπτυχιακο τής χρηματοδοτησαν...
> 
> Και φρικαρω οταν βλεπω το βιογραφικο της και τα περισσοτερα που εχει κανει τα ξεκινησε με τη βοηθεια του πρωην γκομενου. Οκ τα καταφερε και τα τελειωσε, δεν λεω... αλλα ρε παιδια, πρωτοβουλιες μονη της δεν ειχε?
> και απο την αλλη, επειδη και αυτη ανηκε σε οικογενεια με αριστη διχτυωση σε εναν τομεα, λεμε με τις φιλες μου οτι και ο 10 χρονια μεγαλυτερος γκομενος ωφεληθηκε και αυτος απο τις γνωριμιες και τους κυκλους της. Γιατι το επαιζε τοτε expert σε εναν τομεα που δεν ειχε καν εξειδικευθει...
> 
> τι θελω να πω? οτι σε τετοιες διαφορες ηλικιας το συμφερον παιζει το μεγιστο ρολο. Κι οταν λεω συμφερον δεν εννοω μονο το να τρωει ο ενας τα λεφτα του αλλου, δεν ειναι μονο αυτο. Συμφερον ειναι να εχεις γκομενο που με τις γνωριμιες του κανεις ολα τα παραπανω, συμφερον ειναι οταν η γκομενα σου προσφερει πελατολογιο με τις γνωριμιες του μπαμπα της. 
> Το συμπερασμα παντως ειναι οτι αυτα ειναι ψευτικα, και καποια στιγμη, αργα ή γρηγορα, διαλυονται!!


χαχαα ενταξει ευτυχως εγω δεν εχω τιποτα τετοιο ωστε μια κοπελα να μ κανει τα γλυκια ματια για συμφερον η οτιδηποτε αλλο...
και ουτε εγω θα κοιταζα ποτε κατι τετοιο...

----------


## cdeleted29517

εγώ για μακροχρόνια σχέση δεν το βλέπω γενικά γιατί εσύ είσαι μικρούλης ......
Κατ΄άλλα δεν νομίζω να μην έχει η ίδια αισθήματα και να θέλει μόνο να τρυγήσει το νεανικό κορμί σου :p θα της αρέσεις κιόλας...........

----------


## elisabet

> αμα ηταν μονο μια κοπελα μεγαλυτερη μ δεν θα μ ενοιαζε...θα εκανα το σεξ μ οσο ηθελα και θα εφευγα μετα...απλα με την συγκεκριμενη αρχιζουν καποια συναισθηματα και φυτρωνουν :p
> αλλα ναι αφου κανονισαμε για το σαββατο να βγουμε...θα το προχωρησω....και ας με κραζει και ο κοσμος...για την διαφορα..


Γιατί να σε κράζει ο κόσμος για τη διαφορά;;; διακρίνω ένα μικρό ταμπού; :p

Αυτή τη στιγμή απλά έχετε κανονίσει ένα ραντεβού από το οποίο μπορεί να προκύψει σεξ, μπορεί να προκύψει σχέση... μπορεί και τίποτα! Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι να μην προτρέχεις και να το ζήσεις!

Καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτό που φοβάσαι είναι να μην κολλήσεις, αλλά αν ήταν να σκεφτόμαστε έτσι δεν θα ερωτευόμασταν ποτέ.

----------


## Macgyver

> βρεεε καταλαβαινεις τι ανοησιες λες?? εσυ στα 45 θα εισαι ασπρομαλλης και οι 45αρες σημερα κυκλοφορουν βαμμενες και φαινονται μικροτερες. Σε ποιο πλανητη ζειτε?? εκτος κι αν βαφεις τα μαλλια σου...Κι αυτη στα 55 της θα ψαχνει νεο γκομενο γιατι εσυ ασπρομαλλης στα 45, και ξεπατωμενος απο τη δουλεια, δεν θα την ικανοποιεις... hellooooooooo!!
> υ.



Ωοοου , ο δυσμοιρος , που εκλεισα τα 55 , αρα ειμαι για αποσυρση , πω πω , ωιμεεεεεεεεε .............τι να κανω τωρα Μαρα , που ψαχνω να στηριχθω ( νακουμπησω γραφεις ) σε καποια πανω , γιατι εχω ξεπατωθει απ την δουλεια , κατασπρα τα μαλλια μου , σαν το χιονι , ποια θα με γηροκομησει τον φουκαρα ...................................ουτε 50αρα δεν με κοιταει .......ρε μπας και ζω σε αλλον πλανητη ?

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγω παντως Nick δεν θα πλησιαζα καποιον ουτε 10 χρονια μεγαλυτερο ουτε μικροτερο. Τους θεωρω τοσο κακους εξισου. Τους μεγαλυτερους γιατι ψαχνουν αποκουμπι να ζησουν τη ζωη που δεν εζησαν και να αρπαξουν ό,τι δεν προλαβαν.


Να και η χαριστικη βολη στο ηθικο μου .......................................ναι αποκουμπι ψαχνω , να ζησω αυτα που δεν προλαβα να ζησω . ωιμεεεεεεεε........................

----------


## nick190813

> ανωριμοτητα ειναι... δεν ειναι οτι δεν μπορουν να ριξουν της ηλικιας τους...
> και ισως υπολανθανουσα χειριστικη διαθεση. 
> 
> αλλα θελουν την 20αρα για να το παιξουν καποιοι, να ζησουν την ξεγνοιασια που δεν εζησαν, να εχουν το πανω χερι στη σχεση και να το παιζουν εμπειροι και γνωστες, να κανουν λαθη χωρις να φοβουνται οτι η συνομηλικη θα τους την πει κλπ. Μπορει να εχουν λεφτα οποτε η 20αρα θα κανει μια ζωη που μονη της δεν μπορει να την κανει ή με εναν συνομηλικο της. 
> Το πιστευω, σε σχεσεις με διαφορα ηλικιας παντα το συμφερον παιζει ρολο. 
> δεν συμβαινει παντα, το ξαναλεω, υπαρχουν και ζευγαρια με μεγαλες διαφορες που ειναι απολυτα νορμαλ και αξια. 
> Μιλαμε για το μεσο ορο, οπως βλεπουμε τα πραγματα στην κοινωνια...
> 
> θα μου πειτε και στους συνομηλικους το συμφερον δεν παιζει ρολο? στα παντα παιζει, αλλα νομιζω στους συνομηλικους υπαρχει μια αλληλεπικαλυψη, μια αλληλεπιδραση που δεν υπαρχει στις σχεσεις με μεγαλη διαφορα ηλικιας...


δεν ξερω εγω πριν καμια 10αρια μερες γνωρισα μια 19χρονη στο γκαζι ,ανταλαξαμε τηλεφωνα...ωραια κοπελα ηταν...μ εστειλε αμεσως την αλλη μερα μιλησαμε λιγο ..ξαναβγηκαμε....αλλα παραηταν μικρη ..εκτος απο ενα σεξακι δεν μπορουσε να μ προσφερει τιποτα αλλο........δεν θα μπορουσα να εχω σχεση με μια τοσο μικρη κοπελα.........δεν ξερω....εγω θεωρω οτι εχουν καποιο προβλημα......εκτος τι να πω και αν η συγκεκριμενη 19αρα ηταν παιδουλα τελειως....και οι αλλοι βρισκουν τις ωριμες...τι να πω...

----------


## nick190813

> εγώ για μακροχρόνια σχέση δεν το βλέπω γενικά γιατί εσύ είσαι μικρούλης ......
> Κατ΄άλλα δεν νομίζω να μην έχει η ίδια αισθήματα και να θέλει μόνο να τρυγήσει το νεανικό κορμί σου :p θα της αρέσεις κιόλας...........


θα δειξει...ελπιζω να της αρεσει και οσοσ κρατησει και εμενα θα μ αρεσει αυτο ειναι το σιγουρο :p

----------


## nick190813

> Γιατί να σε κράζει ο κόσμος για τη διαφορά;;; διακρίνω ένα μικρό ταμπού; :p
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή απλά έχετε κανονίσει ένα ραντεβού από το οποίο μπορεί να προκύψει σεξ, μπορεί να προκύψει σχέση... μπορεί και τίποτα! Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι να μην προτρέχεις και να το ζήσεις!
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτό που φοβάσαι είναι να μην κολλήσεις, αλλά αν ήταν να σκεφτόμαστε έτσι δεν θα ερωτευόμασταν ποτέ.


κοιτα ναι η αληθεια ειναι οτι φοβαμαι επειδη ενθουσιστηκα με την συγκεκριμενη κοπελα π ειναι μεγαλυτερη...και οχι μ καποια αλλη π περασε απο την ζωη μ...

ταμπου υπαρχει :p

----------


## elisabet

Εγώ νομίζω οτι η διαφορά ηλικίας παίζει ρόλο όταν μιλάμε για τελείως άλλη φάση. 
Άλλο δηλαδή όταν ήμουν 20 να είχα σχέση με έναν 30αρη (που εκείνος θα ήταν σε τελείως άλλη φάση στη ζωή του και εγώ ακόμα παιδί) και άλλο τώρα που είμαι 36 να έχω σχέση με κάποιον στα 46. Πάλι 10 χρόνια είναι, αλλά τα βρίσκω τελείως διαφορετικά. Βασικά στην ηλικία μου δεν θεωρώ τα 10 χρόνια μεγάλη διαφορά (εννοώ μεγαλύτερο, γιατί μικρότερος δεν έτυχε να μου αρέσει ποτέ.)

Ούτε πιστεύω ότι κρύβεται συμφέρον από πίσω. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ναι, αλλά δεν πιστεύω οτι είναι ο κανόνας.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ούτε πιστεύω ότι κρύβεται συμφέρον από πίσω. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ναι, αλλά δεν πιστεύω οτι είναι ο κανόνας.


Συμφωνώ και οι γυναίκες έχουν και μια τάση στους μεγαλύτερους γενικά και ωριμάζουν και πιο γρήγορα και δεν ταιριάζουν με συνομηλίκους ενίοτε.........οι εικοσάρες δηλαδή μετά από κάποια ηλικία δεν έχει σημασία.......το γούστο του κάθε ένα μετράει.....

----------


## elisabet

> κοιτα ναι η αληθεια ειναι οτι φοβαμαι επειδη ενθουσιστηκα με την συγκεκριμενη κοπελα π ειναι μεγαλυτερη...και οχι μ καποια αλλη π περασε απο την ζωη μ...
> 
> ταμπου υπαρχει :p


Δεν περιμένεις πρώτα να βγείτε να δεις τι θέλει κι εκείνη και μετά ανησυχείς για αυτά; 

Πάντως ένας φίλος είχε γνωρίσει στα 20 του μια 30 και, την ερωτεύτηκε τρελά, το ίδιο και εκείνη και παρόλες τις διαφορές μείνανε μαζί περίπου 6 χρόνια. Βέβαια εκείνος έφαγε τρελό κόλλημα μαζί της και ακόμα υποστηρίζει οτι την σκέφτεται κι ας έχει κάνει άλλες σχέσεις, αλλά τότε ήταν η πρώτη του σχέση. Πέρασε ζόρια για να το ξεπεράσει, αλλά και πάλι πιστεύω οτι καλό του έκανε. Προφανώς κάποια ανάγκη του κάλυπτε και την έκανε αυτή τη σχέση. Και οι σχέσεις μας είναι ένας καλός οδηγός για να μαθαίνουμε τον εαυτό μας.

----------


## nick190813

> Δεν περιμένεις πρώτα να βγείτε να δεις τι θέλει κι εκείνη και μετά ανησυχείς για αυτά; 
> 
> Πάντως ένας φίλος είχε γνωρίσει στα 20 του μια 30 και, την ερωτεύτηκε τρελά, το ίδιο και εκείνη και παρόλες τις διαφορές μείνανε μαζί περίπου 6 χρόνια. Βέβαια εκείνος έφαγε τρελό κόλλημα μαζί της και ακόμα υποστηρίζει οτι την σκέφτεται κι ας έχει κάνει άλλες σχέσεις, αλλά τότε ήταν η πρώτη του σχέση. Πέρασε ζόρια για να το ξεπεράσει, αλλά και πάλι πιστεύω οτι καλό του έκανε. Προφανώς κάποια ανάγκη του κάλυπτε και την έκανε αυτή τη σχέση. Και οι σχέσεις μας είναι ένας καλός οδηγός για να μαθαίνουμε τον εαυτό μας.


ναι και περιμενω πως και πως να ερθει το σαββατο...εκτος αν μεχρι το σαββατο γνωρισα καποια αλλη π μ παρει τα μυαλα χαχαχαχα

----------


## elisabet

> Συμφωνώ και οι γυναίκες έχουν και μια τάση στους μεγαλύτερους γενικά και ωριμάζουν και πιο γρήγορα και δεν ταιριάζουν με συνομηλίκους ενίοτε.........οι εικοσάρες δηλαδή μετά από κάποια ηλικία δεν έχει σημασία.......το γούστο του κάθε ένα μετράει.....


Έτσι νομίζω και εγώ.
Εμένα πάντως, πάντα οι μεγαλύτεροι μου άρεσαν. Όχι αναγκαστικά με 10 χρόνια διαφορά, αλλά ειδικά μικρότερη δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ να μου άρεσε συνομήλικος. Τώρα στην ηλικία που είμαι, πραγματικά δεν βρίσκω καμιά σπουδαία διαφορά σε κάποιον 35 με έναν 45αρη. Μεγαλώνοντας "μικραίνουν" οι διαφορές νομίζω και έχει να κάνει πιο πολύ με τον άνθρωπο τα βιώματα του κτλ

----------


## elisabet

> ναι και περιμενω πως και πως να ερθει το σαββατο...εκτος αν μεχρι το σαββατο γνωρισα καποια αλλη π μ παρει τα μυαλα χαχαχαχα


Βρε nick πολύ μικρός είσαι... ενθουσιάσου όσο θες τώρα που μπορείς! :)

----------


## nick190813

> Βρε nick πολύ μικρός είσαι... ενθουσιάσου όσο θες τώρα που μπορείς! :)


το θεμα ειναι οτι βαρεθηκα τον ενθουσιασμο μονο και τιποτα παραπανω...και το ανουσιο σεξ ....2 χρονια και... και καμια κοπελα δεν μ εκανε κλικ δεν ξερω γτ ,ισως επειδη ημουν ερωτευμενος ακομα με την πρωην μ ,ισως γτ δεν αφηνα εγω καποια να μπει στην θεση της...δεν λεω περασα τελεια...εβγαλα το απωθυμενο μου π ηταν να γνωρισω πολλες κοπελες να εχω εναν μεγαλο αριθμο κατακτησεων...αλλα βαρεθηκα ,θελω να ξαναερωτευτω η αληθεια ειναι...

----------


## elisabet

> το θεμα ειναι οτι βαρεθηκα τον ενθουσιασμο μονο και τιποτα παραπανω...και το ανουσιο σεξ ....2 χρονια και... και καμια κοπελα δεν μ εκανε κλικ δεν ξερω γτ ,ισως επειδη ημουν ερωτευμενος ακομα με την πρωην μ ,ισως γτ δεν αφηνα εγω καποια να μπει στην θεση της...δεν λεω περασα τελεια...εβγαλα το απωθυμενο μου π ηταν να γνωρισω πολλες κοπελες να εχω εναν μεγαλο αριθμο κατακτησεων...αλλα βαρεθηκα ,θελω να ξαναερωτευτω η αληθεια ειναι...


Άμα το θες, ετοιμάσου να σου ρθει! :p

Εντάξει φυσικό είναι στην ηλικία σου να θες και τις εμπειρίες και όλα αυτά και είναι και απαραίτητο στάδιο πιστεύω για να μη σου μείνουν απωθημένα, αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου τις πραγματικές εμπειρίες τις παίρνουμε μέσα από τις σχέσεις κι όχι απλά το σεξ. Κι αν φάμε και τα μούτρα μας, δεν πειράζει... ξανασηκωνόμαστε :)

----------


## nick190813

> Άμα το θες, ετοιμάσου να σου ρθει! :p
> 
> Εντάξει φυσικό είναι στην ηλικία σου να θες και τις εμπειρίες και όλα αυτά και είναι και απαραίτητο στάδιο πιστεύω για να μη σου μείνουν απωθημένα, αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου τις πραγματικές εμπειρίες τις παίρνουμε μέσα από τις σχέσεις κι όχι απλά το σεξ. Κι αν φάμε και τα μούτρα μας, δεν πειράζει... ξανασηκωνόμαστε :)


χαχααχ θα δειξει αν θ μ ερθει:p
συμφωνω και απο τις σχεσεις...
απλα απο τοτε π χωρισα με την πρωην καμια δεν μ κλικαρε τοσο πολυ.....απλα γνωριζα,εβγαινα, περναγα καλα..εκανα οτι εκανα..τελος μετα....αυτο γινοτανε...
εγω δεν μπορω να κανω σχεση ετσι για να λεω ,θελω συναισθημα και μαλιστα πολυ εντονο ,αλλιως δεν μπαινω καν σ διαδικασια...

τεσπα σε καληνυχτω κιολας γτ βγαινω

----------


## elisabet

Και πολύ καλά έκανες αφού έτσι ένιωθες.

Πάντα έρχεται όταν το θέλουμε και είμαστε ανοιχτοί.
Καλη σου νύχτα

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> βρεεε καταλαβαινεις τι ανοησιες λες?? εσυ στα 45 θα εισαι ασπρομαλλης και οι 45αρες σημερα κυκλοφορουν βαμμενες και φαινονται μικροτερες. Σε ποιο πλανητη ζειτε?? εκτος κι αν βαφεις τα μαλλια σου...Κι αυτη στα 55 της θα ψαχνει νεο γκομενο γιατι εσυ ασπρομαλλης στα 45, και ξεπατωμενος απο τη δουλεια, δεν θα την ικανοποιεις... hellooooooooo!!


:rolleyes:

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> χαχααχ θα δειξει αν θ μ ερθει:p
> συμφωνω και απο τις σχεσεις...
> απλα απο τοτε π χωρισα με την πρωην καμια δεν μ κλικαρε τοσο πολυ.....απλα γνωριζα,εβγαινα, περναγα καλα..εκανα οτι εκανα..τελος μετα....αυτο γινοτανε...
> εγω δεν μπορω να κανω σχεση ετσι για να λεω ,θελω συναισθημα και μαλιστα πολυ εντονο ,αλλιως δεν μπαινω καν σ διαδικασια...
> 
> τεσπα σε καληνυχτω κιολας γτ βγαινω


Τι συναισθημα ρε μαστορα?Σε καυλωσε το μιλφ και κανεις σα 15χρονο.

----------


## Remedy

> Βρε καλό μου, ακόμα δε βγήκατε και σκέφτεσαι γάμους κ μέλλον? Ηρέμησε!!
> 
> Αν σε θέλει ζήσ' το και όσο πάει.
> 
> Για να είμαι ειλικρινής πάντως, πιο πιθανό το βλέπω να σε βαρεθεί σύντομα γιατί είσαι πολύ μικρός -ακόμα σπουδάζεις μωρέ, απ τ αυγό σου δε βγήκες, πώς να ικανοποιήσεις μια γυναίκα στα 30-35 της και πολύ ωραία όπως γράφεις?- παρά να την παρατησεις εσύ επειδή θα γεμίζει ρυτίδες (μα τι νομίζεις? σε κανα χρόνο θα μεταμορφωθεί??? :D )
> 
> Απ΄την άλλη βέβαια, σχέσεις που αρχίζουν με τις καλύτερες προϋποθέσεις και μικρή διαφορά ηλικίας καταλήγουν σκ2τ@.
> 
> Επομένως... ντου ιτ. Το πολύ-πολύ να μη γίνει τπτ, ή να γίνει και να χαλάσει μετά... σιγά. Όπως το 90% των σχέσεων!!


συμφωνω σε ολα.
ακομα δεν την ειδαμε και συζηταμε για γαμους.
αν της αρεσεις και σου αρεσει, μπορει κατι να γινει. γιατι οχι? 
αλλα για το τι θα θελει απο σενα, μην αγχωνεσαι. καμια γυναικα 30+ δεν θα παει με 23 χρονο επειδη σκεφτεται τον γαμο μαζι του...
το θεμα δεν ειναι η διαφορα ηλικιας, αλλα οτι εισαι πολυ μικρος για γαμο. αν ησουν 30, μπορει να το σκεφτοταν κι ας ηταν μεγαλυτερη.

το τι μπορει να προκυψει στο μελλον κι αν κι αν κι αν η γιαγια μου ειχε ροδες, κανεις δεν το ξερει. αλλα οσο το μελετας, το φθειρεις. αστο και βλεπεις.
σχεσεις φαινομενικα ταιριαστες εχουν ληξει πριν καν αρχισουν κι αλλες με διαφορα ηλικιας κατεληξαν σε ευτυχισμενους γαμους.:rolleyes:

για το αλλο που ρωτουσες, αν πρεπει να εξηγηθεις πως ζεις κλπ, αν προκυψει στην συζητηση πες οτι θες, αλλα εξηγησεις σε ανθρωπο που μολις γνωρισες, δεν οφειλεις.νομιζεις οτι εκεινη μολις σε δει θα σου εξιστορησει την ζωη της και τα ελαττωματα της?
αρκει να μην της πεις ψεματα για την ηλικια σου η οτιδηποτε αλλο. 
απο κει και περα, ο καθενας σας αναλαμβανει την ευθυνη του εαυτου του.
ουτε αυτη ειναι μικρη να μην ξερει τι κανει, ουτε συ ανηλικο.

----------


## sick and tired

εχεις ξεπερασει την πρωην?εγω νομιζω πως αν ειχες να διαλεξεις αναμεσα στην πρωην κ στην κοπελα αυτη τη μεγαλυτερη την πρωην θα επελεγες και αν ποτε χωριζα το αγορι μου θα ημουν μονη μου για μεγαλο διαστημα γιατι νιωθω οσα ενιωσες εσυ για την πρωην σου...Κι αν εφταιξες εσυ τρεξε να τη βρεις πεσε στα πατωματα αν χρειαστει... Αν ησασταν καλα μαζι υπηρχε ηρεμια,αγαπη κ κατανοηση σκεψου κατι που μπορει να τη συγκινησει ...Αν ενιωσε κι αυτη κατι αληθινο θα τα βρειτε ειμαι σιγουρη...Οσο για την αλλη ενταξει 9 χρονια ειναι 9 χρονια αν ησουν κοπελα κ σε ενδιεφερε καποιος 9 χρονια μεγαλυτερος οκ τωρα αυτο το φοβαμαι λιγο ...

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Ωοοου , ο δυσμοιρος , που εκλεισα τα 55 , αρα ειμαι για αποσυρση , πω πω , ωιμεεεεεεεεε .............τι να κανω τωρα Μαρα , που ψαχνω να στηριχθω ( νακουμπησω γραφεις ) σε καποια πανω , γιατι εχω ξεπατωθει απ την δουλεια , κατασπρα τα μαλλια μου , σαν το χιονι , ποια θα με γηροκομησει τον φουκαρα ...................................ουτε 50αρα δεν με κοιταει .......ρε μπας και ζω σε αλλον πλανητη ?


Μacgyver χρόνια πολλά για προχθές..Αστα έχεις ξοφλήσει λέμεεεεε...:ρ και εγώ σε 7 χρόνια που θα είμαι 45 θα είμαι ξοφλημένος ενώ οι συνομίληκες μου 45αρες θα είναι θεογκόμενες και θα χτυπάνε 20αριδες..άσε μεγάλη συμφορά μας βρήκε..

----------


## Macgyver

> Μacgyver χρόνια πολλά για προχθές..Αστα έχεις ξοφλήσει λέμεεεεε...:ρ και εγώ σε 7 χρόνια που θα είμαι 45 θα είμαι ξοφλημένος ενώ οι συνομίληκες μου 45αρες θα είναι θεογκόμενες και θα χτυπάνε 20αριδες..άσε μεγάλη συμφορά μας βρήκε..


Σευχαριστω πολυ για τα Χρονια Πολλα , αντμ , ...................ναι , αστα , παει , ξοφλησα , προ πολλου , με το πι θα περπαταω σε λιγο , τι γκομενες να βρω , γηροκομειο ψαχνω .............................

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ωοοου , ο δυσμοιρος , που εκλεισα τα 55 , αρα ειμαι για αποσυρση , πω πω , ωιμεεεεεεεεε .............τι να κανω τωρα Μαρα , που ψαχνω να στηριχθω ( νακουμπησω γραφεις ) σε καποια πανω , γιατι εχω ξεπατωθει απ την δουλεια , κατασπρα τα μαλλια μου , σαν το χιονι , ποια θα με γηροκομησει τον φουκαρα ...................................ουτε 50αρα δεν με κοιταει .......ρε μπας και ζω σε αλλον πλανητη ?


βρε Macgyver σορρυ κιολας, αλλα σε σενα το εγραψα αυτο? με σενα μιλουσα? ΟΧΙ! στο Νικ προοριζοταν αυτο, γιατι κατι σχετικο ειπε και του απαντησα. 

Οποτε *ακυρο για σενα*! μην απομονωνουμε κομματια γιατι καταληγουμε να διαστρεβλωνουμε και να μη συνεννοοουμαστε.

----------


## Macgyver

> βρε Macgyver σορρυ κιολας, αλλα σε σενα το εγραψα αυτο? με σενα μιλουσα? ΟΧΙ! στο Νικ προοριζοταν αυτο, γιατι κατι σχετικο ειπε και του απαντησα. 
> 
> Οποτε *ακυρο για σενα*! μην απομονωνουμε κομματια γιατι καταληγουμε να διαστρεβλωνουμε και να μη συνεννοοουμαστε.


Αστειευομαι Μαρα ως συνηθως , δεν παιρνω τιποτα προσωπικα ..............................τιποτα απολυτως .........

ποσο χρονων εισαι ? ρωταω επειδη εψαχνες εναν καλο σαρανταρη , και ξαφνικα, σου κακοφαινεται ο 40ρης .......δλδ εμενα πως ολες οι σχεσεις μου , ηταν απο 7 χρ. μικροτερες , εως 22 χρονια ? ποτ'ε συνομηλικες , ουτε βεβαια μεγαλυτερες , δεν μου παει μια μεγαλυτερη ......συνομηλικη μονο αν γυμναζεται συστηματικα οπως εγω , και εχει μια καλη κραση ...............................τις 55αρες τις βλεπω σαν μαμαδες μου ....

μηως τα παραλες για τους 50αρηδες ? γενικα μιλαω , οχι για μενα ...

----------


## nick190813

> Τι συναισθημα ρε μαστορα?Σε καυλωσε το μιλφ και κανεις σα 15χρονο.


νταξει δεν ειναι μονο η καυλα.....

----------


## nick190813

> συμφωνω σε ολα.
> ακομα δεν την ειδαμε και συζηταμε για γαμους.
> αν της αρεσεις και σου αρεσει, μπορει κατι να γινει. γιατι οχι? 
> αλλα για το τι θα θελει απο σενα, μην αγχωνεσαι. καμια γυναικα 30+ δεν θα παει με 23 χρονο επειδη σκεφτεται τον γαμο μαζι του...
> το θεμα δεν ειναι η διαφορα ηλικιας, αλλα οτι εισαι πολυ μικρος για γαμο. αν ησουν 30, μπορει να το σκεφτοταν κι ας ηταν μεγαλυτερη.
> 
> το τι μπορει να προκυψει στο μελλον κι αν κι αν κι αν η γιαγια μου ειχε ροδες, κανεις δεν το ξερει. αλλα οσο το μελετας, το φθειρεις. αστο και βλεπεις.
> σχεσεις φαινομενικα ταιριαστες εχουν ληξει πριν καν αρχισουν κι αλλες με διαφορα ηλικιας κατεληξαν σε ευτυχισμενους γαμους.:rolleyes:
> 
> ...


ε καλα δεν ειχα σκοπο να τη γεμισω ψεματα......
οχι δεν περιμενω να μ πει την ζωη της...και ουτε εγω εχω σκοπο να της εξιστορησω την δικια μου....απο εκει και περα βλεποντας και κανοντας θα προχωρησω

----------


## nick190813

> εχεις ξεπερασει την πρωην?εγω νομιζω πως αν ειχες να διαλεξεις αναμεσα στην πρωην κ στην κοπελα αυτη τη μεγαλυτερη την πρωην θα επελεγες και αν ποτε χωριζα το αγορι μου θα ημουν μονη μου για μεγαλο διαστημα γιατι νιωθω οσα ενιωσες εσυ για την πρωην σου...Κι αν εφταιξες εσυ τρεξε να τη βρεις πεσε στα πατωματα αν χρειαστει... Αν ησασταν καλα μαζι υπηρχε ηρεμια,αγαπη κ κατανοηση σκεψου κατι που μπορει να τη συγκινησει ...Αν ενιωσε κι αυτη κατι αληθινο θα τα βρειτε ειμαι σιγουρη...Οσο για την αλλη ενταξει 9 χρονια ειναι 9 χρονια αν ησουν κοπελα κ σε ενδιεφερε καποιος 9 χρονια μεγαλυτερος οκ τωρα αυτο το φοβαμαι λιγο ...


κοιτα την συγκεκριμενη πρωην παντα θα την εχω στην καρδια μου,οσα χρονια και αν περασουν και οσες κοπελες περασουν απο την ζωη μ ,αυτο δεν αλλαζει.....
κοιτα ποτε δεν θα επεφτα στα πατωματα....ειμαι πολυ υπερηφανος και εγωιστης σαν ανθρωπος...
εγω εφταιξα........
αλλα να σ πω την αληθεια θα την ηθελα στην ζωη μ...σε μεγαλυτερη ηλικια..οχι τωρα..δεν μπορω να συγκατοισω και τετοια....ειμαι ανθρωπος που και σ σχεση να ειμαι θελω ελευθερια αλλιως πρινγομαι...
Τωρα το μελλον θα δειξει αν θα την ξαναδω την πρωην η οχι.....ξαναβρεθηκα πολλους μηνες μετα τον χωρισμο αλλα εκανα κατι και τσακωθηκαμε πολυ ασχημα.......οποτε....εαν θελει αυτη καποια στιγμη ας μ παρει τηλ εγω δεν παιρνω

----------


## sick and tired

> κοιτα την συγκεκριμενη πρωην παντα θα την εχω στην καρδια μου,οσα χρονια και αν περασουν και οσες κοπελες περασουν απο την ζωη μ ,αυτο δεν αλλαζει.....
> κοιτα ποτε δεν θα επεφτα στα πατωματα....ειμαι πολυ υπερηφανος και εγωιστης σαν ανθρωπος...
> εγω εφταιξα........
> αλλα να σ πω την αληθεια θα την ηθελα στην ζωη μ...σε μεγαλυτερη ηλικια..οχι τωρα..δεν μπορω να συγκατοισω και τετοια....ειμαι ανθρωπος που και σ σχεση να ειμαι θελω ελευθερια αλλιως πρινγομαι...
> Τωρα το μελλον θα δειξει αν θα την ξαναδω την πρωην η οχι.....ξαναβρεθηκα πολλους μηνες μετα τον χωρισμο αλλα εκανα κατι και τσακωθηκαμε πολυ ασχημα.......οποτε....εαν θελει αυτη καποια στιγμη ας μ παρει τηλ εγω δεν παιρνω


 ο μεγαλος ερωτας της ζωης μας πιστευω οτι μας χτυπα την πορτα μια φορα αντε 2 δεν ξερω αν ο εγωισμος κ η υπερηφανια ειναι καλοι συμβουλοι... δεν μπορω να σ πω τι θα κανεις απλως μπορω να σ προτεινω να δοκιμασεις με την 30αρα αν βεβαια δεν ονειρευεται νυφικα στην ηλικια που ειναι αποκτας μια εμπειρια επισης μαθαινεις κανενα κολπο ακομα και αμα δεν προχωραει της λες γεια...εσυ ποσο εισαι ?21?

----------


## nick190813

> ο μεγαλος ερωτας της ζωης μας πιστευω οτι μας χτυπα την πορτα μια φορα αντε 2 δεν ξερω αν ο εγωισμος κ η υπερηφανια ειναι καλοι συμβουλοι... δεν μπορω να σ πω τι θα κανεις απλως μπορω να σ προτεινω να δοκιμασεις με την 30αρα αν βεβαια δεν ονειρευεται νυφικα στην ηλικια που ειναι αποκτας μια εμπειρια επισης μαθαινεις κανενα κολπο ακομα και αμα δεν προχωραει της λες γεια...εσυ ποσο εισαι ?21?


ενταξει δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη ειναι ο μεγαλος ερωτας της ζωης μ..θα ζησουμε μαζι....να το ξερεις αυτο.....ετυχε χωρισαμε...ειμασταν ανωριμοι να το κρατησουμε αυτο π ειχαμε στην ηλικια π ημασταν.......αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις τι σ επιφυλασει το αυριο ...μπορει μια μερα να ξυπνησω και να παω να την βρω...μπορει να συναντηθουμε τυχαια...πολλα μπορει....αλλα ας μην το αναλυσουμε γτ γι αυτο μπορω να γραψω βιβλιο:p
ειμαι 3-4 χρονια ποιο πανω απο τα 21....και αυτη π γνωρισα πανω απο 30.......και οσο για τις εμπειριες...δεν νομιζω να εχει ποιο πολλες εμπειριες απο εμενα....ισα ισα π απο εμενα θα αποκτησει εμπειριες....μην κοιτας μονο την ηλικια για τις εμπειριες

----------


## maria eleni

> Γεια σας
> 
> Πριν 2 χρονια και κατι χωρισα ας πουμε απο την γυναικα της "ζωης μου".Απο οσες γυναικες ειχα γνωρισει,ερωτευτει η κανει σχεση...ηταν αυτη που ειχα ξεχωρισει οσο τιποτα αλλο στο μυαλο μου.Ειμασταν πολυ ερωτευμενοι,αγαπιομασταν ,αλλα απο δικο μου φταιξιμο χωρισαμε....Μετα τον χωρισμο γνωρισα παρα πολλες γυναικες αλλα περα απο ενθουσιασμο αρχικο δεν ενιωθα τιποτα αλλο...βγαιναμε ,σεξ και τελος μετα δεν το συνεχιζα...αλλα απρολαυτα μου αρεσε ολο το στορυ να γνωριζω συνεχεια καινουργιες κοπελες...ομως ολο αυτο το διαστημα ημουν ακομα στην πρωην μ ,αυτη σκεφτομουνα και σκεφτομαι ακομα...και σιγα σιγα αρχιζε να με προβληματιζει το γεγονος πως μετα απο τοσες γυναικες γτδεν νιωθω τιποτα για καμια? ......τι γινεται?δεν μπορω να ερωτευτω ξανα?
> 
> Ωσπου πριν μερικες εβδομαδες...σε ενα σημειο ας πουμε που παω...δουλευε εκει μια κοπελα...φαινοταν γυρω στα 30 ,πολυ ομορφη,ειχε ολα οσα θελω ,οταν σκεφτομαι την ιδανικη γυναικα....
> Και αρχισαμε και μιλαγαμε...καθε φορα και απο λιγο...με ειχε πιασει ενας ενθουσιαμος......ωσπου μια μερα της προτεινα να βγουμε και δεχτηκε....βγηκαμε περασαμε πολυ ωραια...νομιζω οτι υπαρχει φοβερη χημεια αναμεσα μας.....αλλα τοτε δυστυχως εμαθα και την ηλικια της....με περναει 9 χρονια......πωπω επαθα σοκ...υπολογιζα γυρω στα 5 θα ειναι η διαφορα μαξιμουν.
> Τελοςπαντων το θεμα ειναι οτι μιλαμε συνεχεια μεσω βαιμπερ τωρα...και εχει αρχισει και μου βγαζει πολυ γλυκα συναισθηματα αυτη η κοπελα.Νομιζω οτι την ερωτευομαι,μου αρεσει παρα πολυ...και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι και εγω της αρεσω...και το σαββατοκυριακο που θα βγουμε θα το προχωρησω και αλλο....
> ΣΕ καμια περιπτωση δεν θελω να την χασω αυτην την κοπελα....
> Αλλα απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι...εχουμε μελλον μαζι?δεδομενου οτι ειναι τοσο μεγαλη?αυτη στην ηλικια της δεν θα θελει παιδια?
> ...


Με τεκνατζού ρε νικ χαχα σε πειράζω.. προσπάθησε το ποτέ δεν ξέρεις..

----------


## nick190813

> Με τεκνατζού ρε νικ χαχα σε πειράζω.. προσπάθησε το ποτέ δεν ξέρεις..


χαχααχαχ..

----------


## nick190813

Λοιπον βγηκαμε χτες....πηγα και την πηρα απο ενα σταθμο..αργησαμε λιγο να βγουμε.......και ξεκινησαμε,την πηγα σε ενα wine bar ,ειπιαμε κρασι ...μιλαγαμε πιασαμε λιγο και παρελθον περασαμε πολυ ωραια....μετα φευγουμε απο εκει παμε περνουμε σουβλακια και καμια μπυρα και παμε λυκαβητο...εκει εχει πιασει φωτια η συζητηση γελαμε ολα καλα...την βλεπω ,ερχοταν ποιο κοντα μ,και κοιταζε τα χειλη μ...και λεω ηρθε η ωρα για το πρωτο φιλακι...παω να της δωσω και ξαφνικα σταματαω και με πιανει ενα γελιο σπαστικο,γελαει και αυτη γτ καταλαβε οτι σταματαση....τελοςπαντων με το που σταματαω το γελιο ..σταματαει και αυτη να γελαει..την πλησιαζω σιγα σιγα και τις δινω το φιλακι(η αληθεια ειναι οτι αγχωθηκα μην δεν ηθελε) φιλιομασταν αρκετη ωρα..σταματαμε συνεχιζουμε την συζητηση ...νομιζω οτι η χημεια μεταξυ μας μεγαλωσε και αλλο απο την ωρα τ φιλιου..
..μπορω να πω οτι περναγα τελεια και αυτη..οτι ατακα και να πεταγα γελαγε και γενικα υπηρχε ενα φοβερο κλιμα μεταξυ μας...περναει η ωρα εχει παει πολυ αργα και ετοιμαζομαστε να φυγουμε...μπαινουμε στο αμαξι......της λεω θα ηθελα να μεινεις και αλλο μαζι μ ,δεν θελω να τελειωσει η βραδυα ακομα...μου λεει ουτε και εγω
Μετα της λεω θα σ καλουσα σπιτι μ να πιουμε κανα ποτακι αλλα φιλοξενω τους γονεις μ πρ5οσωρινα(εκεινη την ωρα ξενερωσε λιγακι μ φενεται)...μου λεει αμα θες παμε σπιτι μ γτ κανει και κρυο εξω...της λεω οκ παμε.....
Παμε σπιτι της.......με το που μπενουμε την πιανω και την φιλαω.....σταματαμε παμε αραζουμε σαλονι λιγο μιλαμε ,παω διπλα της αρχιζω παλι να την φιλαω ..σταματαμε μ λεει παμε να σ δειξω το σπιτι....με παει στο δωματιο της, την πεταω στο κρεβατι και γινεται οτι γινεται.. ......
Να σημειωσω πως ηθελε φιλακια και τρυφεροτητα στο σεξ.....δεν εκανα βιαιο σεξ....καναμε ερωτα ...και οταν πηγα να την γυρισω μ λεει θελω να σ βλεπω.....
τελοςπαντων ενω εξω αρχιζει και ξημερωνει της λεω πρεπει να φυγω γτ σ λιγο εχω δουλειες, μου λεει οχι θελω να μεινεις...της λεω δεν γινεται....με περνει αγκαλια κανα 3λεπτο φιλιομαστε και φευγω....
Τωρα μ εχει στειλει μηνυμα απο το πρωι -Καλημερα γλυκουλη κατι φατσουλες ..και μ λεει περασα πολυ ωραια χτες ελπιζω και εσυ...

Το θεμα ειναι οτι παντα στις κοπελες στα πρωτα ραντεβου το εχω νομο να τις ψηλογραφω λιγο και να απανταω μετα απο πολλες ωρες η τις επομενες μερες....αλλα δεν ξερω αυτη ειναι ποιο ωριμη..και σκεφτομαι να απαντησω τωρα γτ αλλιως φοβαμαι μην το παρει ως αδιαφορια...

Να σημειωσω πως μ αρεσει παρα πολυ σε ολα εμφανισιακα ,στον χαρακτηρα επισης κολαμε απιστευτα σαν ανθρωποι και ακομα και στο σεξ...

επειδη οπως καταλαβατε μα ρεσει πολυ αυτη η γυναικα και δεν ειναι κανα κοριτσακι ...και νομιζω οτι και εγω τις αρεσω παρα πολυ.
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω απο τα παραπανω π εγραψα αν και αυτη μ βλεπει οχι ως σεξ , αλλα κατι ποιο σοβαρο ως μελλοντικη σχεση?

----------


## elisabet

Τέλεια!!! Ωραίος...

Πάλι προβληματίζεσαι πολύ για το παρακάτω όμως. Κανείς δε μπορεί να σου πει με σιγουριά πως το βλέπει εκείνη, ούτε η ίδια μάλλον. Απόλαυσε το, κι άσε τα παρακάτω! Η λογική λέει οτι εφόσον σου ρίχνει κάποια χρονάκια κι εσύ είσαι μικρός ακόμα ηλικιακά, ε δε νομίζω να σκέφτεται γάμους και πανηγύρια η κοπέλα. Αλλά αυτό κανείς δε μπορεί να το ξέρει εκ των προτέρων σε μια σχέση. Πολλές σχέσεις ξεκίνησαν στην πλάκα και κατέληξαν σε μακροχρόνιες τελικά ή το αντίθετο.

Όσο για τα κολπάκια που λες για το πότε θα απαντήσεις κτλ, προσωπικά με ξενερώνουν. Τα έκανα σε μικρότερη ηλικία, αλλά τώρα πια αν δω ότι ο άλλος φέρεται έτσι μάλλον θα τον θεωρήσω ανώριμο. Κοινώς... κάνε όπως νιώθεις και άσε τα κολπάκια :)

----------


## nick190813

> Τέλεια!!! Ωραίος...
> 
> Πάλι προβληματίζεσαι πολύ για το παρακάτω όμως. Κανείς δε μπορεί να σου πει με σιγουριά πως το βλέπει εκείνη, ούτε η ίδια μάλλον. Απόλαυσε το, κι άσε τα παρακάτω! Η λογική λέει οτι εφόσον σου ρίχνει κάποια χρονάκια κι εσύ είσαι μικρός ακόμα ηλικιακά, ε δε νομίζω να σκέφτεται γάμους και πανηγύρια η κοπέλα. Αλλά αυτό κανείς δε μπορεί να το ξέρει εκ των προτέρων σε μια σχέση. Πολλές σχέσεις ξεκίνησαν στην πλάκα και κατέληξαν σε μακροχρόνιες τελικά ή το αντίθετο.
> 
> Όσο για τα κολπάκια που λες για το πότε θα απαντήσεις κτλ, προσωπικά με ξενερώνουν. Τα έκανα σε μικρότερη ηλικία, αλλά τώρα πια αν δω ότι ο άλλος φέρεται έτσι μάλλον θα τον θεωρήσω ανώριμο. Κοινώς... κάνε όπως νιώθεις και άσε τα κολπάκια :)


χααχαχ ουτε εγω σκεφτομαι γαμους και τετοια...ετσι και αλλιως πριν τα 30και δεν θα ηθελα να κανω γαμο..
απλα επειδη μ αρεσει αυτη η κοπελα πολυ.. ρωταω.........βεβαια και μονο σεξ να θελει δεν μ χαλαει..αλλα λεω...
ναι και εγω αυτο φοβαμαι μην ξενερωσει ,γτ δεν ειναι σαν τα αλλα τα κοριτσακια.....οποτε θα τις απαντησω τωρα

----------


## elisabet

Αν ανησυχείς οτι εκείνη μπορεί να θέλει οπωσδήποτε κάτι παραπάνω, θα πρέπει να είσαι πολύ άτυχος για να έτυχες σε τέτοια περίπτωση αλλά κι έτσι να είναι, θα φανεί σύντομα.

Το σκέτο σεξ μετά από τρυφερό μήνυμα την αμέσως επόμενη... πάλι δε μου πολυκολλάει. 

Μπορεί απλά να της αρέσεις βρε παιδί μου, όπως σου αρέσει και εσένα και να θέλει να το ζήσει, δεν είναι κακό!

Όπως και να έχει, θα φανεί τις επόμενες μέρες. Μέχρι τότε κοίτα να είσαι αληθινός και να το χαίρεσαι :)

----------


## nick190813

> Αν ανησυχείς οτι εκείνη μπορεί να θέλει οπωσδήποτε κάτι παραπάνω, θα πρέπει να είσαι πολύ άτυχος για να έτυχες σε τέτοια περίπτωση αλλά κι έτσι να είναι, θα φανεί σύντομα.
> 
> Το σκέτο σεξ μετά από τρυφερό μήνυμα την αμέσως επόμενη... πάλι δε μου πολυκολλάει. 
> 
> Μπορεί απλά να της αρέσεις βρε παιδί μου, όπως σου αρέσει και εσένα και να θέλει να το ζήσει, δεν είναι κακό!
> 
> Όπως και να έχει, θα φανεί τις επόμενες μέρες. Μέχρι τότε κοίτα να είσαι αληθινός και να το χαίρεσαι :)


κατσε γτ τα μπρδεψες μ φενεται :p
οχι ,θελω να θελει εκεινη κατι παραπανω.......δεν την βλεπω μονο σαν σεξ...
δεν καναμε σεξ..θα ελεγα οτι καναμε ερωτα.......υπηρχε πολυ τρυφεροτητα.......
ναι θα το ζησω και οπου με βγαλει......

----------


## elisabet

> κατσε γτ τα μπρδεψες μ φενεται :p
> οχι ,θελω να θελει εκεινη κατι παραπανω.......δεν την βλεπω μονο σαν σεξ...
> δεν καναμε σεξ..θα ελεγα οτι καναμε ερωτα.......υπηρχε πολυ τρυφεροτητα.......
> ναι θα το ζησω και οπου με βγαλει......


Βρε συ δεν σου εστειλε μήνυμα αμέσως; Άρα μόνο για σεξ δεν το κόβω. 
Απλά έχε στο νου σου οτι λογικά στην ηλικία της αν ήθελε κάτι σοβαρό, ε δεν θα κοιτούσε έναν 20αρη ο οποίος λογικά θα θέλει μια χαλαρή σχέση χωρίς πολλά πολλά, οπότε κράτα μικρό καλάθι γενικώς.

Αλλά το καλύτερο κατ εμε είναι να μην προτρέχεις. Αστο να προχωρήσει λίγο και θα δεις πως θα πάει.

----------


## nick190813

> Βρε συ δεν σου εστειλε μήνυμα αμέσως; Άρα μόνο για σεξ δεν το κόβω. 
> Απλά έχε στο νου σου οτι λογικά στην ηλικία της αν ήθελε κάτι σοβαρό, ε δεν θα κοιτούσε έναν 20αρη ο οποίος λογικά θα θέλει μια χαλαρή σχέση χωρίς πολλά πολλά, οπότε κράτα μικρό καλάθι γενικώς.
> 
> Αλλά το καλύτερο κατ εμε είναι να μην προτρέχεις. Αστο να προχωρήσει λίγο και θα δεις πως θα πάει.


αα τωρα καταλαβα τι ηθελες να πεις :p
δεν ειμαι 20αρης ειμαι λιγο μεγαλυτερος μην μ κοβεις χρονια :p
και κατι ακομα ο ερωτας χρονια δεν κοιτα αγαπητη ελισαβετ
ναι ενοειται..δεν θα προτρεχω........
απο την στιγμη π της απαντησα παντως ,μιλαμε συνεχεια μ μνμτα.....καλο σημαδι θα ελεγα

----------


## elisabet

Συγνώμη που σου έκοψα χρόνια, είχα την αίσθηση οτι είσαι 20 κάτι... (κι ακόμα την έχω :p) 

Ο έρωτας φυσικά και δεν κοιτά χρόνια γιαυτό σου λέω να μην προτρέχεις. Απλά λέμε κάποια γενικά που ισχύουν για να έχουμε μια ιδέα χωρίς τίποτα να είναι απόλυτο φυσικά. Εγώ για παράδειγμα που είμαι 30κατι, αν μου αρεσε ένας στην ηλικία σου, θα είχα στο νου μου οτι είναι μικρός για δεσμεύσεις (δεν εννοώ απαραίτητα γάμους και τέτοια) κι οτι είναι πιθανό να θέλει να ζήσει κι άλλα πράγματα στη ζωή του ακόμα, οπότε θα ήμουν επιφυλακτική. Αυτό δε σημαίνει οτι αποκλείεται τελικά να τον ερωτευόμουν και να προέκυπτε μια όμορφη σχέση. Πάντα εξαρτάται κι από τον άνθρωπο ως ένα βαθμό, αλλά κακά τα ψέματα όταν είναι σε εντελώς διαφορετική φάση ζωής ο ένας από τον άλλο, αυτό δυσκολεύει την σχέση και την επικοινωνία. 

Εσείς πάντως μια χαρά τα πάτε από ότι καταλαβαίνω οπότε τζάμπα το συζητάμε νομίζω :)

----------


## nick190813

> Συγνώμη που σου έκοψα χρόνια, είχα την αίσθηση οτι είσαι 20 κάτι... (κι ακόμα την έχω :p) 
> 
> Ο έρωτας φυσικά και δεν κοιτά χρόνια γιαυτό σου λέω να μην προτρέχεις. Απλά λέμε κάποια γενικά που ισχύουν για να έχουμε μια ιδέα χωρίς τίποτα να είναι απόλυτο φυσικά. Εγώ για παράδειγμα που είμαι 30κατι, αν μου αρεσε ένας στην ηλικία σου, θα είχα στο νου μου οτι είναι μικρός για δεσμεύσεις (δεν εννοώ απαραίτητα γάμους και τέτοια) κι οτι είναι πιθανό να θέλει να ζήσει κι άλλα πράγματα στη ζωή του ακόμα, οπότε θα ήμουν επιφυλακτική. Αυτό δε σημαίνει οτι αποκλείεται τελικά να τον ερωτευόμουν και να προέκυπτε μια όμορφη σχέση. Πάντα εξαρτάται κι από τον άνθρωπο ως ένα βαθμό, αλλά κακά τα ψέματα όταν είναι σε εντελώς διαφορετική φάση ζωής ο ένας από τον άλλο, αυτό δυσκολεύει την σχέση και την επικοινωνία. 
> 
> Εσείς πάντως μια χαρά τα πάτε από ότι καταλαβαίνω οπότε τζάμπα το συζητάμε νομίζω :)


γυρω στα 25 ειμαι... :p
εχω ζησει πολλα πραγματα στην ζωη μ ..παρολο π ειμαι μικρος δεν εχω απωθυμενα.....δοξα το θεω οτι ηθελα να κανω το εκανα....
και γουσταρω με την ζωη π ζω τωρα....αλλα κακα τα ψεματα σε αυτην την φαση θα ηθελα το συναισθημα, το να κανω σεξ ανουσιο με διαφορετικερς κοπελες το βαρεθηκα...
και επειδη το συναισθημα νομιζω οτι αρχιζω και το νιωθω γι αυτην την κοπελα.....η οποια δυστυχως ειναι μεγαλυτερη μ ...ηθελα να ρωτησω πως μπορει να τα βλεπει αυτη τα πραγματα....
ιδωμεν στο μελλον τη συνεχεια ...
και ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σου δεσποινις(η κυρια?) ελισαβετ:)

----------


## cdeleted29517

> και κατι ακομα ο ερωτας χρονια δεν κοιτα αγαπητη ελισαβετ


Πως φαίνεται ο άνθρωπος που είναι σταθερός στις απόψεις του :p
Η ζωή σου παραδίδει μαθήματα.....

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> γυρω στα 25 ειμαι... :p
> εχω ζησει πολλα πραγματα στην ζωη μ ..παρολο π ειμαι μικρος δεν εχω απωθυμενα.....δοξα το θεω οτι ηθελα να κανω το εκανα....
> και γουσταρω με την ζωη π ζω τωρα....αλλα κακα τα ψεματα σε αυτην την φαση θα ηθελα το συναισθημα, το να κανω σεξ ανουσιο με διαφορετικερς κοπελες το βαρεθηκα...
> και επειδη το συναισθημα νομιζω οτι αρχιζω και το νιωθω γι αυτην την κοπελα.....η οποια δυστυχως ειναι μεγαλυτερη μ ...ηθελα να ρωτησω πως μπορει να τα βλεπει αυτη τα πραγματα....
> ιδωμεν στο μελλον τη συνεχεια ...
> και ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σου δεσποινις(η κυρια?) ελισαβετ:)


Οταν πας μαζι της 2-3 φορες ακομα θα σου περασει.

Να φανταστω τα σουβλακια δεν ηταν με τζατζικι ή κρεμμυδι γιατι τοτε θα σου ζηταγε να την γυρισεις απο πισω ;)

----------


## nick190813

> Πως φαίνεται ο άνθρωπος που είναι σταθερός στις απόψεις του :p
> Η ζωή σου παραδίδει μαθήματα.....


Εγω παραδιδω στην ζωη;)

----------


## nick190813

> Οταν πας μαζι της 2-3 φορες ακομα θα σου περασει.
> 
> Να φανταστω τα σουβλακια δεν ηταν με τζατζικι ή κρεμμυδι γιατι τοτε θα σου ζηταγε να την γυρισεις απο πισω ;)


χαχααχαχ
οχι σκετα ηταν μ λιγη σωσ

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγω παραδιδω στην ζωη;)


Ξερω οτι αστειευεσαι , αλλα μεχρι να φτασεις στην ηιλικια μου , που κι εγω περασα ξενοιαστα κι ωραια τα χρονια σου , θαχεις αλλαξει αποψεις εκ βαθρων , εχεις να παρεις πολλα μαθηματα απ την ζωη , καλα λεει η Κιουμπ , και δεν το λεω με την κακη εννοια , αλλα εχω μικρη σχεση με το πως ημουν στα 25 , με τωρα στα 55 , αν και ανυπαντρος ......................ειναι καλο να μηνεχεις απωθημενα , γιατι αισθανομαι κι εγω χορτατος , αλλα εχω ακομη μεγαλη διαθεση να κανω πραματα , με βοηθαει πολυ η γυμναστικη που κανω απο το 86 , η οικ. ανεση που εχω , και η νοοτροπια μου , δεν ειναι ασχημο να μεγαλωνεις , αν εχεις κανει εντονη ζωη , εγω θελω να βρω μια κοπελα , ανετη , ναραξω , φτανουν οι περιπετειες...........να κανω ταξιδια , τα χομπυ μου , το σπορτ μου , δεν τελειωνει η ζωη στα 55 , ετοιμαζομαι να ξαναρχισω καταδυσεις, ταξιδια με τις μοτο μου , τωρα που πεναει η κτθλψη , δεν με πειραζει που ειμαι ανυπαντρος , ισως καπου με βολευει ...................μου κακοφανηκε μολις εκλεισατα 50 , αλλα το συνηθιζεις , και προχωρας , ο πατερας μου ειναι 90 , και ασχολειται πολυ με η/υ , ΄παει στο γραφειο καθε μερα ( δεν κανει κατι ) , ψωνιζει στο σμαρκετ , ασχολειται με τραπεζες αμα εχεις καλα γονιδια , ολα καλα .......εγω σε βλεπω σαν παιδι , με την καλη εννοια , παντα .........αλλα καποια στιγμη , θαρχισεις να δουλευεις , εγω το περασα αυτο το σταδιο , επιτυχως , κι το διασκεδασα , ημουν αφεντικο του εαυτου μου ......μην γινεσαι αλαζων , σου ετοιμαζει η ζωη εκπληξεις , οχι παντα ευχαριστες ..........μιλαω ως μεγαλυτερος .......και εμπειροτερος .......την υγεια σου ναχεις , ευχομαι , ολα ταλλα δευτερευοντα / ερχονται .........αμα εχεις μια θετικη σταση , που μαλλον εχεις .......

εχω πολλες συμβουλες να δωσω , αλλα μονο αμα μου ζητηθουν ...........

----------


## nick190813

> Ξερω οτι αστειευεσαι , αλλα μεχρι να φτασεις στην ηιλικια μου , που κι εγω περασα ξενοιαστα κι ωραια τα χρονια σου , θαχεις αλλαξει αποψεις εκ βαθρων , εχεις να παρεις πολλα μαθηματα απ την ζωη , καλα λεει η Κιουμπ , και δεν το λεω με την κακη εννοια , αλλα εχω μικρη σχεση με το πως ημουν στα 25 , με τωρα στα 55 , αν και ανυπαντρος ......................ειναι καλο να μηνεχεις απωθημενα , γιατι αισθανομαι κι εγω χορτατος , αλλα εχω ακομη μεγαλη διαθεση να κανω πραματα , με βοηθαει πολυ η γυμναστικη που κανω απο το 86 , η οικ. ανεση που εχω , και η νοοτροπια μου , δεν ειναι ασχημο να μεγαλωνεις , αν εχεις κανει εντονη ζωη , εγω θελω να βρω μια κοπελα , ανετη , ναραξω , φτανουν οι περιπετειες...........να κανω ταξιδια , τα χομπυ μου , το σπορτ μου , δεν τελειωνει η ζωη στα 55 , ετοιμαζομαι να ξαναρχισω καταδυσεις, ταξιδια με τις μοτο μου , τωρα που πεναει η κτθλψη , δεν με πειραζει που ειμαι ανυπαντρος , ισως καπου με βολευει ...................μου κακοφανηκε μολις εκλεισατα 50 , αλλα το συνηθιζεις , και προχωρας , ο πατερας μου ειναι 90 , και ασχολειται πολυ με η/υ , ΄παει στο γραφειο καθε μερα ( δεν κανει κατι ) , ψωνιζει στο σμαρκετ , ασχολειται με τραπεζες αμα εχεις καλα γονιδια , ολα καλα .......εγω σε βλεπω σαν παιδι , με την καλη εννοια , παντα .........αλλα καποια στιγμη , θαρχισεις να δουλευεις , εγω το περασα αυτο το σταδιο , επιτυχως , κι το διασκεδασα , ημουν αφεντικο του εαυτου μου ......μην γινεσαι αλαζων , σου ετοιμαζει η ζωη εκπληξεις , οχι παντα ευχαριστες ..........μιλαω ως μεγαλυτερος .......και εμπειροτερος .......την υγεια σου ναχεις , ευχομαι , ολα ταλλα δευτερευοντα / ερχονται .........αμα εχεις μια θετικη σταση , που μαλλον εχεις .......
> 
> εχω πολλες συμβουλες να δωσω , αλλα μονο αμα μου ζητηθουν ...........


ισως να εχω αλλαξει αποψεις εκ βαθρων....ειμαι συνηθως σταθερος στις αποψεις μ....αλλα ποτε μην λες ποτε...
ναι η αληθεια ειναι το μονο π βαριεμαι να κανω ειναι να δουλεψω, καποια στιγμη δυστυχως ομως πρεπει να το κανω.....τουλαχιστον θα ηθελα να καθυστερηση οσο γινεται....

----------


## elisabet

> γυρω στα 25 ειμαι... :p
> εχω ζησει πολλα πραγματα στην ζωη μ ..παρολο π ειμαι μικρος δεν εχω απωθυμενα.....δοξα το θεω οτι ηθελα να κανω το εκανα....
> και γουσταρω με την ζωη π ζω τωρα....αλλα κακα τα ψεματα σε αυτην την φαση θα ηθελα το συναισθημα, το να κανω σεξ ανουσιο με διαφορετικερς κοπελες το βαρεθηκα...
> και επειδη το συναισθημα νομιζω οτι αρχιζω και το νιωθω γι αυτην την κοπελα.....η οποια δυστυχως ειναι μεγαλυτερη μ ...ηθελα να ρωτησω πως μπορει να τα βλεπει αυτη τα πραγματα....
> ιδωμεν στο μελλον τη συνεχεια ...
> και ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σου *δεσποινις(η κυρια?) ελισαβετ*:)


Αν εννοείς αν είμαι παντρεμένη, όχι δεν είμαι. Αλλά έτσι όπως το πες... σε λίγο θα με πεις και θεία ελισαβετ βρε νικ! 

Και συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτά που σου λέει ο Μαγκαιβερ, μικρός είσαι ακόμα, είναι καλό που δεν έχεις απωθημένα, αλλά έχεις πολλά να μάθεις ακόμα και να αναθεωρήσεις.

----------


## nick190813

> Αν εννοείς αν είμαι παντρεμένη, όχι δεν είμαι. Αλλά έτσι όπως το πες... σε λίγο θα με πεις και θεία ελισαβετ βρε νικ! 
> 
> Και συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτά που σου λέει ο Μαγκαιβερ, μικρός είσαι ακόμα, είναι καλό που δεν έχεις απωθημένα, αλλά έχεις πολλά να μάθεις ακόμα και να αναθεωρήσεις.


ναι αυτο ενοουσα...χαχχααχ οχι και θεια μικρουλα εισαι ακομα....καπου ειχα δει την ηλικια σου ...με παρεξηγησες 

ας ελπιζουμε να μην αναθεωρησω τιποτα.:p αν και μπορω να σ πω απο τα 18 μεχρι τωρα εχω αναθεωρησει πολλα πραγματα..

----------


## elisabet

> ναι αυτο ενοουσα...χαχχααχ οχι και θεια μικρουλα εισαι ακομα....καπου ειχα δει την ηλικια σου ...με παρεξηγησες 
> 
> ας ελπιζουμε να μην αναθεωρησω τιποτα.:p αν και μπορω να σ πω απο τα 18 μεχρι τωρα εχω αναθεωρησει πολλα πραγματα..


Να ελπίζεις να αναθεωρείς συνέχεια!!! Αλίμονο αν μείνουμε κολλημένοι σε αυτά που "ξέρουμε".
Εγώ τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια της ζωής μου έχω γίνει άλλος άνθρωπος και χαίρομαι πολύ για αυτή την αλλαγή. Στην ηλικία σου, είχα την ίδια έπαρση και σιγουριά οτι τα ξέρω όλα (δε το λέω με κακία, φυσιολογικό το βρίσκω). Χρειάστηκε να φάω τα μούτρα μου για να καταλάβω οτι δεν ήξερα την τύφλα μου.

----------


## nick190813

> Να ελπίζεις να αναθεωρείς συνέχεια!!! Αλίμονο αν μείνουμε κολλημένοι σε αυτά που "ξέρουμε".
> Εγώ τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια της ζωής μου έχω γίνει άλλος άνθρωπος και χαίρομαι πολύ για αυτή την αλλαγή. Στην ηλικία σου, είχα την ίδια έπαρση και σιγουριά οτι τα ξέρω όλα (δε το λέω με κακία, φυσιολογικό το βρίσκω). Χρειάστηκε να φάω τα μούτρα μου για να καταλάβω οτι δεν ήξερα την τύφλα μου.


δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι κακο να μενουμε κολημενοι σε αυτα π ξερουμε....και αυτα π πιστευουμε..

----------


## elisabet

> δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι κακο να μενουμε κολημενοι σε αυτα π ξερουμε....και αυτα π πιστευουμε..


Εγώ πια είμαι υπερ της αλλαγής, την θεωρώ ευλογία. Δεν εννοώ να αλλάζουμε φυσικά βασικά πράγματα στη ζωή μας όπως ηθικές αξίες κτλ ή να αλλάζουμε απόψεις κάθε μέρα. Αλλά σε κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να είμαστε ανοιχτοί στις αλλαγές γιατί αλλιώς έρχεται η ζωή και μας τα μαθαίνει με τον σκληρό τρόπο. Εξάλλου αν δεν το κάνουμε πώς θα εξελιχθούμε ή πώς θα γινόμαστε καλύτεροι; Με το να βάζουμε ταμπέλες στον εαυτό μας οτι "είμαι έτσι ή αλλιώς" απλώς αυτο περιοριζόμαστε. Και νομίζω οτι και αυτό είναι μια βασική αιτία πολλών ψυχικών προβλημάτων. Η προσκόλληση μας δηλαδή σε αυτό που ονομάζουμε ή νομίζουμε "εαυτό" μας.

Δεν προσπαθώ να σου αλλάξω γνώμη, ούτε να σου δώσω συμβουλές (που τις σιχαίνομαι) και να το παίξω έξυπνη, απλά συζήτηση κάνουμε. Εξάλλου πολλά από αυτά και γω στην προσπάθεια είμαι για να τα κάνω, χωρίς να το καταφέρνω πάντα.

----------


## nick190813

> Εγώ πια είμαι υπερ της αλλαγής, την θεωρώ ευλογία. Δεν εννοώ να αλλάζουμε φυσικά βασικά πράγματα στη ζωή μας όπως ηθικές αξίες κτλ ή να αλλάζουμε απόψεις κάθε μέρα. Αλλά σε κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να είμαστε ανοιχτοί στις αλλαγές γιατί αλλιώς έρχεται η ζωή και μας τα μαθαίνει με τον σκληρό τρόπο. Εξάλλου αν δεν το κάνουμε πώς θα εξελιχθούμε ή πώς θα γινόμαστε καλύτεροι; Με το να βάζουμε ταμπέλες στον εαυτό μας οτι "είμαι έτσι ή αλλιώς" απλώς αυτο περιοριζόμαστε. Και νομίζω οτι και αυτό είναι μια βασική αιτία πολλών ψυχικών προβλημάτων. Η προσκόλληση μας δηλαδή σε αυτό που ονομάζουμε ή νομίζουμε "εαυτό" μας.
> 
> Δεν προσπαθώ να σου αλλάξω γνώμη, ούτε να σου δώσω συμβουλές (που τις σιχαίνομαι) και να το παίξω έξυπνη, απλά συζήτηση κάνουμε. Εξάλλου πολλά από αυτά και γω στην προσπάθεια είμαι για να τα κάνω, χωρίς να το καταφέρνω πάντα.


κοιτα εγω δεν θεωρω οτι οι αποψεις αλλαζουν συνεχεια δημιουργουμε αποψεις πανω σ ενα θεμα/αντεικιμενο η οτι αλλο θες οταν μαθαινουμε/το ζουμε/η παθιανουμε κατι....απο εκει και περα πιστευω αυτες οι αποψεις αλλαζουν δυσκολα......
ΙΣως οσο μεγαλωνεις να αντιμετωπιζεις καποια πραγματα διαφορετικα ,απο οταν ησουν σ μικροτερη ηλικια.......
Δεν ξερω εγω αυτο πιστευω...αλλα οπως σ ξαναειπα απο τα 18 εως τωρα αναθεωρησα πολλα πραγματα στην ζωη μ,δεν μιλαω μονο για αποψεις.....αλλα νομιζω καποια στιγμη μπαινει η βαση γι αυτα τα πραγματα και δυσκολα αναθεωρεις μετα

----------


## Remedy

> ....
> επειδη οπως καταλαβατε μα ρεσει πολυ αυτη η γυναικα και δεν ειναι κανα κοριτσακι ...και νομιζω οτι και εγω τις αρεσω παρα πολυ.
> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω απο τα παραπανω π εγραψα αν και αυτη μ βλεπει οχι ως σεξ , αλλα κατι ποιο σοβαρο ως μελλοντικη σχεση?


αυτο που ρωτας, μονο ο χρονος μπορει να το δειξει. ουτε καν η ιδια, ποσω μαλλον, εμεις.
το οτι σου εστειλε μηνυματακι με το καλημερα, δειχνει σιγουρα οτι δεν σε ειδε σαν ιστορια της μιας βραδιας.
απο εκει και περα, οταν αρχισετε να γνωριζεστε, αν οι επαφες σας αρχισουν να πυκνωνουν αντι να αραιωσουν μετα την 2η- 3η φορα:rolleyes:, σημαινει οτι βλεπετε ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα ο ενας στον αλλον, περα απο την "δοκιμη"...

----------


## nick190813

> αυτο που ρωτας, μονο ο χρονος μπορει να το δειξει. ουτε καν η ιδια, ποσω μαλλον, εμεις.
> το οτι σου εστειλε μηνυματακι με το καλημερα, δειχνει σιγουρα οτι δεν σε ειδε σαν ιστορια της μιας βραδιας.
> απο εκει και περα, οταν αρχισετε να γνωριζεστε, αν οι επαφες σας αρχισουν να πυκνωνουν αντι να αραιωσουν μετα την 2η- 3η φορα:rolleyes:, σημαινει οτι βλεπετε ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα ο ενας στον αλλον, περα απο την "δοκιμη"...


μα αυτο μονο και μονο το μηνυμα π μ εστειλε ..σημαινει κατι...αλλα επδιηδη οπως ειπα ειναι μεγαλυτερη..και δεν ειναι κοριτσακι στην ηλικια μ....γτ αμα το εκανε κοριτσακι θα ελεγα κολησε ...αλλα αυτη δεν ξερω.. επειδη εχουμε μια διαφορα ηλικιας...
Το καλο ειναι οτι κανονισαμε να ξαναβγουμε αυριο θα παμε για καφε(αυτη μ το προτεινε)

----------


## Macgyver

> ναι η αληθεια ειναι το μονο π βαριεμαι να κανω ειναι να δουλεψω, καποια στιγμη δυστυχως ομως πρεπει να το κανω.....τουλαχιστον θα ηθελα να καθυστερηση οσο γινεται....


Kι εγω καθυστερησα να αρχισω δουλεια , ηταν η υπεροχη εποχη των 80s , και δεν το μετανιωσα καθολου , περασα αξεχαστα χρονια ..................τελειωσα σπουδες το 83 , επεσα με τα μουτρα στην δουλεια , αρχες του 88 , που μουρθε εμπνευση για κατι ενδιαφερον , εφτιαξα την δικη μου εταιρια , αλλα οι γονεις μου , ειχαν μεγαλη οικον. ανεση , δεν περιμεναν απο μενα ...........αν ηθελα , δεν δουλευα , αλλα ειχα μεσα μου την αισθηση δημιουργιας .........το θεωρω ξεφτιλα για εναν αντρα , να μην δουλεψει ποτε του ( δεν εννοω εσενα ) , και μια γυναικα το ιδιο ..........
καθυστερησε το μεχρι να βρεις τι ακριβως θες να κανεις ..............στο ενδιαμεσο , βλεπω , το διασκεδαζεις , μπραβο .....

----------


## nick190813

> Kι εγω καθυστερησα να αρχισω δουλεια , ηταν η υπεροχη εποχη των 80s , και δεν το μετανιωσα καθολου , περασα αξεχαστα χρονια ..................τελειωσα σπουδες το 83 , επεσα με τα μουτρα στην δουλεια , αρχες του 88 , που μουρθε εμπνευση για κατι ενδιαφερον , εφτιαξα την δικη μου εταιρια , αλλα οι γονεις μου , ειχαν μεγαλη οικον. ανεση , δεν περιμεναν απο μενα ...........αν ηθελα , δεν δουλευα , αλλα ειχα μεσα μου την αισθηση δημιουργιας .........το θεωρω ξεφτιλα για εναν αντρα , να μην δουλεψει ποτε του ( δεν εννοω εσενα ) , και μια γυναικα το ιδιο ..........
> καθυστερησε το μεχρι να βρεις τι ακριβως θες να κανεις ..............στο ενδιαμεσο , βλεπω , το διασκεδαζεις , μπραβο .....


ξερω ακριβως τι θελω να κανω και ειναι αυτο π σπουδαζω......μ αρεσει παρα πολυ....
και ειναι η μοναδικη δουλεια ας πουμε που συνηθως εχει τεραστιους μισθους.......εκτος απο ιατρικη,νομικη...δεν μπορω να πω τι ακριβως ειναι...

----------


## nick190813

πανε πολυ καλα με την κοπελα τα πραγματα.....βγηκαμε σημερα νωρις για καφε....μετα ηρθε και σε κατι π ηθελα να αγορασω.....τις ειπα οτι θα παω να παρω κατι και μ ειπε θες να ερθω? νομιζω οτι παει καλα...
ωστοσο μ ειπε αυριο τι θα κανω το βραδυ επειδη πεμπτη ειναι 28 και δεν θα δουλευε, αλλα εχω κανονισει μπουκαλι σ κλαμπ και τις εριξα ακυρο ελπιζω να μην ξενερωσει

----------


## elis

Διερευνητικα ένα απωθημένο εγώ δημιουργεί αντανακλάσεις σε αντικειμενοστρεφείς ατραπούς που δημιουργούνται ποικιλοτρωποσ κ κωλυεντωσ σε ενδιάμεσα στάδια του έρωτα που προκύπτει από την χημική αντίδραση της συνύπαρξης των δύο φύλων

----------


## kerasi

> πανε πολυ καλα με την κοπελα τα πραγματα.....βγηκαμε σημερα νωρις για καφε....μετα ηρθε και σε κατι π ηθελα να αγορασω.....τις ειπα οτι θα παω να παρω κατι και μ ειπε θες να ερθω? νομιζω οτι παει καλα...
> ωστοσο μ ειπε αυριο τι θα κανω το βραδυ επειδη πεμπτη ειναι 28 και δεν θα δουλευε, αλλα εχω κανονισει μπουκαλι σ κλαμπ και τις εριξα ακυρο ελπιζω να μην ξενερωσει


Kανόνισε τελικά να στο πάρει αυτη το κινητό απ την καψούρα!:p Έχω δει γυναίκες που αγοράζουν ο,τι θέλεις στον άντρα αν την πατήσουν γερά!

----------


## nick190813

> Kανόνισε τελικά να στο πάρει αυτη το κινητό απ την καψούρα!:p Έχω δει γυναίκες που αγοράζουν ο,τι θέλεις στον άντρα αν την πατήσουν γερά!


αχχααχα λες ?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> αχχααχα λες ?


Σ΄άρεσε βλέπω, ου να μου χαθείς ζιγκολό :p

----------


## nick190813

> Σ΄άρεσε βλέπω, ου να μου χαθείς ζιγκολό :p


οχι ρε δεν ειμαι τετοιος ανθρωπος αλλα αμα εχει λεφτα και μ κανει ακριβα δωρα δεν θα μ χαλασουν :p....ειμαι πολυ περηφανος για να καταδεχομαι μια γκομενα π.χ να με κερναει/..οχι μια φορα για συνεχεια μιλαω...
ωστοσο ,παλια ειχα ζητησει 100 ευρω απο μια κοπελα για να κανουμε σεξ...:o

----------


## cdeleted29517

Αλήθεια? και τι στα δωσε?

----------


## nick190813

> Αλήθεια? και τι στα δωσε?


οχι δεν μ απαντησε καν........
μεσω μηνυματος της το ειχα πει.......

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ε τι να πει η κοπέλα......
Και γιατί της τα ζήτησες, τα χρειαζόσουν?
Αυτη σε ήθελε?

----------


## nick190813

> Ε τι να πει η κοπέλα......
> Και γιατί της τα ζήτησες, τα χρειαζόσουν?
> Αυτη σε ήθελε?


οχι δεν τα χρειαζομουν...
οχι απλα με ηθελε ,ειχε αρρωστησει κιολας...εκανε σαν παλαβη καθε φορα π με εβλεπε.....τις ειχα ριξει ποσα ακυρα αλλα αυτη συνεχιζε να μ την πεφτει προκλητικα...
και την ειχα στο δουλεμα γτ μ ειχε τσαντισει....και τις εστειλα το μηνμτακι..ετσι για ψηλοπλακα

----------


## imagine

Νικ

ή είσαι σαν τον Brad Pitt στα νιάτα του

ή μας δουλεύεις αγρίως!! :D

----------


## nick190813

> Νικ
> 
> ή είσαι σαν τον Brad Pitt στα νιάτα του
> 
> ή μας δουλεύεις αγρίως!! :D


xaxaax ουτε σας δουλευω ουτε ειμαι σαν τον Brad pitt...

δεν ξερω για εμενα παντως μ ειναι πολυ ευκολο να γνωρισω μια κοπελα...και να την γοητευσω....
δεν με πιστευεις τωρα ,αμα σ ελεγα και ποσες γκομενες μ την εχουν πεσει και μ εχουν ερωτευτει και τις εχω αποριψει εκει να δεις..θα ελεγες οτι ειμαι πολυ ψευτης......


γτ πανω απο ολα για μενα μετραει η ποιοτητα και οχι η ποσοτητα:)

----------


## maria eleni

> Σ΄άρεσε βλέπω, ου να μου χαθείς ζιγκολό :p


xaxax ΚΛΑΙΩ

----------


## cdeleted29517

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al3OqtGU0Ho

----------


## nick190813

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al3OqtGU0Ho


πειραζει ?:p

----------


## cdeleted29517

> πειραζει ?:p


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqjI7ZrwrYU

χαχ

----------


## nick190813

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqjI7ZrwrYU
> 
> χαχ


χαχα μ αυτο λεω και εγω πειραζει?

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ε αυτό απαντάει και το ''τραγούδι''...
'Όχι δεν πειράζει''......

----------


## nick190813

> Ε αυτό απαντάει και το ''τραγούδι''...
> 'Όχι δεν πειράζει''......


δεν το ακουσα γτ μονο και μονο π βλεπω αυτον και την ξανθια μ ερχεται εμετος.....
αλλα ρε κιουμπ οτι θα ακους φλωρινιωτη δεν το περιμενα :p

----------


## cdeleted29517

Εντάξει να τον βλέπεις δεν είναι πολύ καλός, άμα τον ακούσεις θα αλλάξεις άποψη χαχ

----------


## nick190813

> Εντάξει να τον βλέπεις δεν είναι πολύ καλός, άμα τον ακούσεις θα αλλάξεις άποψη χαχ


θα αλλαξω ε? προς το χειροτερο να φανταστω :p

----------


## kostasgeo

Κοιτα φιλε δεν ξερω τι μπορει μετα απο 1 χρονο να εχει γινει αλλα θα σε πω τη γνωμη μου επειδη κατι τετοιο εμενα μου συμβαινει..Η γυναικα μου με περναει 7 χρονια και ειμαι μαζι της απο 17 χρονων αυτη ηταν γυρω στα 24 τοτε..βεβαια εγω την ηξερα απο μικρος γιατι ηταν φιλη με την αδερφη μου και ημουν απο πολυ μικρος ερωτευμενος μαζι της και παντα ελεγα οτι εγω αυτη θα εχω για γυναικα μου..νταξει ολοι με κοροιδευαν αλλα να που εγινε..στην αρχη αυτη οσο εγω την κυνηγουσα για μηνες με απεφευγε λογικο βεβαια ημουν και ανηλικο αλλα στο τελος τα καταφερα και τωρα ειμαστε σχεδον 8 χρονια μαζι και ολα αυτα τα χρονια χωρις να εχουμε προβληματα..εγω εκει ακομα τρελα κολλημενος μαζι της ειμαι τοσα χρονια νομιζω και αυτη το ιδιο και δεν σκεφτομαι ουτε τι θα γινει στο μελλον ουτε τπτ..ουτε οταν θα γινει 40 πως θα φαινομαστε πως θα ειναι πως θα ειμαι κτλ..η δικια μου μικροδειχνει κιολας μοιαζει για 25αρα ενω ειναι 30+..επισης ειμαστε ιδιοι στις αντιληψεις μας στα πιστευω μας και αυτο ειναι θετικο..γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει κανενα θεμα το ζεις και βλεπεις που θα σε βγαλει εξαλλου σε ολες τις σχεσεις αυτο συμβαινει..ειτε μεγαλυτερες ειτε μικροτερες το ιδιο ειναι η καθεμια με τα καλα και τα κακα της

----------

